# Black teens kidnap And torture white teen



## novasteve (Jan 4, 2017)

live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages

Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

I bet liberals gave it a whole bunch of likes


----------



## Correll (Jan 4, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live




It will be interesting to see if they prosecute it as a hate crime.


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2017)

No way.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 4, 2017)

how long till CNN covers it? they will delay for as long as they can.. but I think eventually they will write a small story on it. had a republican breathed on a hijab it would have been national headlines within 15 seconds.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live



*Black teens kidnap And torture white teen*

They are allowed to do this sort of thing because of the Slave Trade which ended hundreds of years ago or whatever* *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...



*"It will be interesting to see if they prosecute it as a hate crime."
*
I'm sure that the SPLC will be right on it....oh wait, hold on I forgot* *


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...


Probably not. There were no charges filed yet either, according to the article.


----------



## Correll (Jan 4, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...




The Democratic city government won't want to. THe Cops know what the powers that be want.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

Novasteve is a "RAYSISS" for bringing up our black on white crime problem.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 4, 2017)

If FOX News didn't exist, we would never even hear about these stories.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live



The only way to stop these happenings, that's to make sure the Zoo doors are secured at all times.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> I bet liberals gave it a whole bunch of likes



*"I bet liberals gave it a whole bunch of likes"
*
Many Liberals also are probably masturbating just thinking about a white person being set upon by the Liberals original favourite pets.

The blacks have competition though from the Liberals latest favourite pets, the Kebabs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Novasteve is a "RAYSISS" for bringing up our black on white crime problem.



*"Novasteve is a "RAYSISS" for bringing up our black on white crime problem."




*


----------



## Godboy (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I bet liberals gave it a whole bunch of likes
> ...


A white man being tied up and tortured is Lib porn.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



*"A white man being tied up and tortured is Lib porn."
*
Yes.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 4, 2017)

Trump needs to impose martial law and a curfew on Chicago!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 4, 2017)

Dem black anti-Trumpsters be actin' like mid-east terrorists.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 4, 2017)

A shocking video shows a white man bound, gagged and bloody as a gang of racist black thugs force him to say “f**k Donald Trump” and “f**k white people”.

The video was uploaded to Facebook live yesterday by a user named Brittany Herring, the African-American woman who appears in the clip.

The 30 minute video shows a young man tied up in a corner with blood coming from his head. The man’s mouth is gagged as thugs humiliate and abuse him.

The victim is repeatedly kicked and hit while forced to denounce white people and Donald Trump.

Chicago police tell Fox 32 that four people are in custody and authorities are conducting further investigation.



The young man seen in the clip is now in hospital and is being treated for ................................

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is the mentality and brutal ways of TRUMP haters they will go to any extent to prove how much they hate Trump. Which is sickening they seriously are mentally ill, abusive, vicious , mean, verbally attack people all to prove their devotion to a bastard who doesn't even give a damn about their pathetic asses. 
These lunatics act like they are fighting for a real cause like fending for a family member, or a child.
Liberal Illness at it's finest and this is not the first case of these lunatics pulling stunts like this. 
And yes this includes ALL TRUMP HATERS OF ALL COLORS.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Trump needs to impose martial law and a curfew on Chicago!


The Chicago problem can be solved overnight by enforcing current gun laws. Obama need the violence and he's willing to sacrifice "his own people" to further his agenda.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to impose martial law and a curfew on Chicago!
> ...


Absolutely. Let the situation deteriorate completely and the state moves in as savior imposing more laws restricting freedom.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

B. Kidd said:


> Dem black anti-Trumpsters be actin' like mid-east terrorists.



*"Dem black anti-Trumpsters be actin' like mid-east terrorists."
*
But they're allowed to because, well, they wuz Kangs and shit


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

Where are the white liberal parents of these kids?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2017)

I thought pot smokers weren't violent people ? Clearly she is smoking a blunt right ?  Anyway this is some crazy stuff, but with as much fake news there is these days, I had to wonder if this was real or staged ? Will have to watch the rest I guess, but even then I may not be sure about these things being real or fake. Sigh.  If real, then are these people to be tried or investigated as being domestic terrorist ?? Should they be charged with a hate crime or multiple hate crimes ??


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

I blame there white liberal parents


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> Where are the white liberal parents of these kids?



Where are the Liberals in general? If this were white people kidnapping and torturing a black, well we know the Liberals would be screaming and demanding all over the place and the Race Baiting Hate Organisation the SPLC would be giving a press conference and screaming and demanding.

In typical Liberal fashion, whites do not matter, the Liberals are the racists, they hate white people and the white Liberals are self-hating white people.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> I blame there white liberal parents



It's rather sad how white liberal snowflakes teach their kids to cower in a corner though and not fight back to defend themselves. Instead we have our young males in general being taught to be pussies. 

Or teach them how to wear dresses.......... that's the proud USA today.


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

If whites had done this to a black, Trump would be impeached


----------



## peabody (Jan 4, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live


These people are heroes. If you support Trump then you get what's coming to you.


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> These people are heroes. If you support Trump then you get what's coming to you.


They are not hero's, this is just how negros behave


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Trump needs to impose martial law and a curfew on Chicago!


or even better yet, The libs are claiming that Trump is itching to use a nuke somewhere....
 Just saying


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> Where are the white liberal parents of these kids?


hopefully out stocking up on ammo.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > These people are heroes. If you support Trump then you get what's coming to you.
> ...


He means "heroes" among racist Blacks and libtard whites.


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I blame there white liberal parents
> ...


If he had fought back, he would be racist


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

This is a great educational video for Whites


----------



## novasteve (Jan 4, 2017)

the police are insisting it was a prank, not a hate crime. time to rescind all hate crime laws if these liberal prancing pansies don't apply the laws equally.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...



*"These people are heroes." 
*
Nobody cares what you think sugar pants.


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

The white kid was special needs


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...


if you are white as indicated by your avatar, I hope you have the honor of the next whitey punished by the heroes, be one of your own children.
 The pride you could take from that would be priceless.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> The white kid was special needs


so were the black kids


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


Did I misunderstand his post? I assumed he was being sarcastic. Did he seriously approve of this racist attack?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


I actually hope you got his tone right and I misunderstood it. I would be much happier giving an apology than to think someone actually thought that way. Hopefully he will come back and clear it up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Liberal white males aka Metrosexuals aka semi-women, they are the least prepared to deal with a SHTF situation.

So take heart from that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Hopefully he was being sarcastic.


----------



## rdean (Jan 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> I bet liberals gave it a whole bunch of likes


Notice the black guy called it a hate crime.

Republicans sent Zimmerman money. 

See the difference?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> I actually hope you got his tone right and I misunderstood it. I would be much happier giving an apology than to think someone actually thought that way. Hopefully he will come back and clear it up.


I just did a search of his recent posts. Looks like your and Lucy's instincts were right. He's a lib.


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

rdean said:


> Notice the black guy called it a hate crime.
> 
> Republicans sent Zimmerman money.
> 
> See the difference?


Do you think it's a hate crime?


----------



## peabody (Jan 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > I actually hope you got his tone right and I misunderstood it. I would be much happier giving an apology than to think someone actually thought that way. Hopefully he will come back and clear it up.
> ...


I just don't understand what the big deal here is. I mean the white American police are always beating up black people and Trump says racist things all the time. So it would make sense that the people would rise up from their oppression and take action like these folks did. It's not like they weren't provoked


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## peabody (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Yeah. I guess you're right


----------



## Tank (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> I just don't understand what the big deal here is. I mean the white American police are always beating up black people and Trump says racist things all the time. So it would make sense that the people would rise up from their oppression and take action like these folks did. It's not like they weren't provoked


This is the way negroids act everywhere in the world


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



I am right.

*"It's not like they weren't provoked"
*
How were they provoked? Seeing a white person is provocation?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 4, 2017)

This needs to happen 20 times a day in every city.  It's clear that this one time isn't enough to get the message out.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 4, 2017)

As the guy on Fox just said if local authorities don't turn this into hate crime charge then Jeff Sessions our soon to be new AG WILL do so. I would love to see that.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This needs to happen 20 times a day in every city.  It's clear that this one time isn't enough to get the message out.


If what you want is a real war between races, then I suppose that would be a good way to start it. I mean, if some kids did that to one of my family members, I would have no problem taking out all of the family members of the kids that did it, I would of course leave those kids alone so they could live a long life thinking about how many people in their families were killed because of their rabid actions.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


Oh well, since I dont apologize to racists, non will be given in this instance.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 4, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live


It's those Gawd Damned Amish people again!

Molly! Get yer hatchet!
/sarc

These thugs are just pure shit4brains ass holes.  

Why do normal law-abiding black people tolerate these savages?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


These are supposedly "just kids making bad choices."

I'm sure that obama's DOJ will be right on it like shit on turd pile.

roflmao


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to impose martial law and a curfew on Chicago!
> ...


Put weapons and free ammo on the street corners and sit back and let them eliminate each other.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Film it.
 A real life purge.
you have any clue what commercial time slots would sell for on a show like that? Royal Crown, Smith and Wesson, Popeyes, KFC, Bojangles, these companies would be willing to pay some pretty steep prices to advertise during that.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 4, 2017)

Notice how quick they took that video down ,  the girl's face in the video is being plastered all over twitter LOL


----------



## TheDude (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know, but in my world we remove some stuff, then set em free.  If we confronted these situations like the mafia we'd have a lot fewer problems. 

Chicago Teens Allegedly Kidnapped A Man & Beat Him On Facebook Live! | New Video


----------



## peabody (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


If I were back I might feel provoked when seeing a white person. I mean, have you seen all the videos of racist white cops gunning down innocent black men? What's up with that?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


so what makes that any better than whites expecting blacks to be violent or steal? have you seen all the videos and news articles on those? why is it racist for whites to form an opinion of blacks based on a very large percentage of violence being caused by them, yet its justified for a black to torture a white kid because some cop rightfully killed a thug?
 You are not making sense, do you by chance live in public housing surrounded by dark people and have had to develop this attitude out of fear for your life?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 4, 2017)

This video has to be a "fake" right?
WATCH: Man ‘Tied Up & Tortured’ on Facebook Live in Chicago


----------



## Rustic (Jan 4, 2017)

In this day and age political correctness dictates right or wrong, obviously those kicking the shit out of this guy is politically correct.

WATCH: Man ‘Tied Up & Tortured’ on Facebook Live in Chicago


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone else notice how similar these people in Chicago are to the Muslims in the Middle East? Not a a bit of daylight between the two.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 4, 2017)

People that do stuff like this should be sent to prison for a long time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 4, 2017)

Attacking someone has nothing to do with PC...The people that did it should go to prison and if they get away with it then the justice system is broken.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 4, 2017)

One things for sure, if they're in a Democratic Party politically controlled ghetto they'll be set free without charges...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jan 4, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> This video has to be a "fake" right?
> WATCH: Man ‘Tied Up & Tortured’ on Facebook Live in Chicago


Doesn't look fake to me. And actually it's not unexpected.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 4, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> One things for sure, if their in a Democratic Party politically controlled ghetto they'll be set free without charges...
> 
> View attachment 105214



We know with absolute certainty the act will be down-played, decriminalized and swept under the rug in a hurry...AND somehow the perps will come out looking like victims...GUARANTEED!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> In this day and age political correctness dictates right or wrong, obviously those kicking the shit out of this guy is politically correct.
> 
> WATCH: Man ‘Tied Up & Tortured’ on Facebook Live in Chicago


Hardly so. And since we do not have all the aspects of the crime committed, making blind assessment only shows a lack of patience. reasoning and moderation...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 4, 2017)

peabody said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



*"If I were back I might feel provoked when seeing a white person. I mean, have you seen all the videos of racist white cops gunning down innocent black men? What's up with that?"
*
Your reasoning is the same reasoning of those who say that Kebabs come to Western nations and go on shooting sprees, blow themselves up or mow people down with trucks because of whats happening in the Middle East.

There is no excuse for feral behaviour, there is no excuse for kidnapping someone who has done you no harm whatsoever and taking them away and torturing them.

This sort of feral behaviour deserves Zero Tolerance, the bottom feeders that did this need to be put in a dungeon and the key thrown away.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Attacking someone has nothing to do with PC...The people that did it should go to prison and if they get away with it then the justice system is broken.


Then if that happens, an ethical commission will investigate the actions of jurisprudence...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nobody was investigated or charged for this... The Democratic Party's promotion of hate, division and lawlessness is quite apparent in America..


----------



## peabody (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Perhaps you are right.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 4, 2017)

good Tommy.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 4, 2017)

You Deplorables will try anything to vilify the left.

Kids can't vote until they're 18, and it looks like these kids were minors. (Otherwise they'd release their names.)

Also, the disabled guy is not likely to be a voter.

Please get an education, guys. Stupid is so out of fashion.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 4, 2017)

Sub Human Excrement.....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> In this day and age political correctness dictates right or wrong, obviously those kicking the shit out of this guy is politically correct.
> 
> WATCH: Man ‘Tied Up & Tortured’ on Facebook Live in Chicago



They won't get off, but I wouldn't be surprised if hate crime charges are missing


----------



## Rustic (Jan 4, 2017)

They will get slaps on the wrists, political correctness dictates their crime will be forgotten.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > In this day and age political correctness dictates right or wrong, obviously those kicking the shit out of this guy is politically correct.
> ...


Is there a hate crime law for white folks?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> They will get slaps on the wrists, political correctness dictates their crime will be forgotten.


Probably so since it may be  their first offense...


----------



## MindWars (Jan 4, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live



THIS MAN SAYS IT LIKE IT IS................ but heads up if you don't like swearing pass it up.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> If this were white people kidnapping and torturing a black, well we know the Liberals would be screaming and demanding all over the place and the Race Baiting Hate Organisation the SPLC would be giving a press conference and screaming and demanding.


It would be the crime of the century but when blacks do it to whites, no big deal.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 4, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > If this were white people kidnapping and torturing a black, well we know the Liberals would be screaming and demanding all over the place and the Race Baiting Hate Organisation the SPLC would be giving a press conference and screaming and demanding.
> ...


Hardly so...


----------



## S.J. (Jan 5, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Where's the public outrage then?  I haven't seen it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 5, 2017)

They should be tried as adults.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

So far no one has been able to find a hste crime.  The torturers said fuck Trump so the attack may be justified.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 5, 2017)

36 hours, that poor man.

This is what I've been saying for several years. We've set up a narrative where white people deserve any harm done to them. This kind of thing has been going on for many years to millions of young people in America.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 5, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 105222
> 
> They should be tried as adults.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


And did you see the language change to "African Americans"? instead of "youths".


----------



## keepitreal (Jan 5, 2017)

If this were the other way around, this city would explode!
Unfuckingbelievable, this is why I don't watch the news
and why I hate living in this ghetto n1gger infested city!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Grandma said:


> You Deplorables will try anything to vilify the left.
> 
> Kids can't vote until they're 18, and it looks like these kids were minors. (Otherwise they'd release their names.)
> 
> ...



Stupidity and intolerance is running rampant Grandma and you are a perfect example...


----------



## Norman (Jan 5, 2017)

The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...

Graphic footage captured on Facebook Live shows a mentally handicapped white man being tortured in Chicago by African-American assailants as they laugh and express their disgust for white people and President-elect Donald Trump.

‘F**k Donald Trump, F**k White People!’: 4 People In Custody After Man Kidnapped, Tortured On Facebook Live

It's an open season on the Trump supporters and the lame stream media is shutting the hell up about it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 5, 2017)

This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> 
> Graphic footage captured on Facebook Live shows a mentally handicapped white man being tortured in Chicago by African-American assailants as they laugh and express their disgust for white people and President-elect Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


I would be careful with this folks


----------



## S.J. (Jan 5, 2017)

Grandma said:


> You Deplorables will try anything to vilify the left.
> 
> Kids can't vote until they're 18, and it looks like these kids were minors. (Otherwise they'd release their names.)
> 
> ...


You get the prize for the most bigoted post of the thread.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.



You've been promoting liberal lies, hate, intolerance and purposefully race baiting for the past year that I've noticed, you and the Democratic Party's divisive political choices are proportionally responsible for this crap. Man up and take responsibility, you're part of the problem..


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah thats fucking wrong and evil, its beastial. I would put harsher sentences for such crimes. But USA is ahead of Europe in this regard, you guys have the death penalty we dont.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > You Deplorables will try anything to vilify the left.
> ...



Liberals always seem surprised by charges of bigotry and intolerance yet to be a liberal is all about being bigoted and intolerant of the .. right people...


----------



## Care4all (Jan 5, 2017)

there is a thread on this already, not that it doesn't deserve a hundred threads!!!  

Black teens kidnap And torture white teen


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> there is a thread on this already, not that it doesn't deserve a hundred threads!!!
> 
> Black teens kidnap And torture white teen



I like when members start new threads on the same topic, a lot less reading to catch up on...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> 
> Graphic footage captured on Facebook Live shows a mentally handicapped white man being tortured in Chicago by African-American assailants as they laugh and express their disgust for white people and President-elect Donald Trump.
> 
> ...



I don't know why this White guy ended up the way he did. We don't know what he might have done to provoke his attackers. It wouldn't matter to most of you anyway. All you see is a "innocent" White victim of  Black violence. Well, 4 Blacks,whether they had cause or not, do NOT represent the entire Afro-American population.  

If it makes you feel better, I'll post something just as bad with the exception that this time a handicapped Black kid is  the victim of White toughs:
White football player accused of raping black, disabled team-mate avoids prison


]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"An Idaho prosecutor’s declaration that an alleged rape of a black, mentally disabled football player with a coat hanger by his white team-mate was not a sex crime and was not racially motivated has sparked mounting criticism among campaigners against sexual assault.

John RK Howard was initially charged with felony forcible sexual penetration by use of a foreign object, but on Friday, the 19-year-old reached a plea bargain that allowed him to plead guilty to a felony count of injury to a child. The deal will allow Howard to avoid prison time unless he violates his probation, the Twin Falls Times-News reported.

The October 2015 assault drew national headlines after the victim told the courtthat he had been attacked by three football team-mates and sodomized with a coat hanger in the locker room.

The victim’s family filed a federal civil rights lawsuit against the high school and school officials, claiming that the school had failed to protect the student from a campaign of racial harassment by other students that culminated in the sexual assault. 

The victim was called racial epithets such as “watermelon”, “chicken-eater”, and “******”, and Howard taunted the victim with a “Ku Klux Klan” song, the lawsuit alleged.

But during Friday’s hearing, the prosecutor, deputy attorney general Casey Hemmer, played down both the racial and sexual aspects of the crime, according to the Twin Falls Times-News."

Let's see how the justice system handles the perps in YOUR op. I'll bet you the prosecutor,won't downplay any aspect of that crime. He will likely go for the max.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 5, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


It's what we can expect from the party of slavery, Jim Crow, KKK.  They have a very sordid history, especially where it comes to racism, bigotry, and intolerance.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

"The victim was called racial epithets such as “watermelon”, “chicken-eater”, and “******”, and Howard taunted the victim with a “Ku Klux Klan” song, the lawsuit alleged."

sounds like Democrats to me... they established, own and financed the KKK, likely still do for political purposes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



add in that the Democratic Party and their leadership promoting lawlessness for votes and there you go, torture by Democrat dogma....


----------



## Norman (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...



Wow, what a retard.

Yeah, clearly this handicapped person totally got being publicly tortured... He had it coming! GUILTY!

And his crime? Being white...


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

Keep calm and carry....


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> 
> Graphic footage captured on Facebook Live shows a mentally handicapped white man being tortured in Chicago by African-American assailants as they laugh and express their disgust for white people and President-elect Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


Stefan Molyneux follower Norman?... he's a trip.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


These kids are going to get off. You are aware of that aren't you.
Howard will serve no jail time. 
The state attorney general said reports were exaggerated and an actual sexual assault didn't take place.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> Keep calm and carry....


OK, I will...


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Keep calm and carry....
> ...


You will be at the bottom of the stacks......


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Of course he will get off. All he did was shove a coat hanger up a handicapped Black guy's ass. You didn't expect the prosecutor to ruin this reprobate's life by giving him a criminal record with sexual assault attached to it did you? Hell, he will grow up to be a good konservative. All this was was a little training session...RIGHT???? See how your fucked up system works???
And  RW zombies complain about Black Lives Matter protesting over shit like this. This is proof   that  there is no justice in America for Blacks in many places but there is "Just Us" when a Black victim seeks redress after a White animal does something to him/her.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Naw, I am already armed. Plus I live in an open carry state. Yeah... anything else?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> If this were the other way around, this city would explode!
> Unfuckingbelievable, this is why I don't watch the news
> and why I hate living in this ghetto n1gger infested city!


You NEVER see this on the left's "Not fake news" sources. that's why people aren't watching what THEY think is legitimate news sources.


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Yep....the very bottom....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



And you are a  k-k-konservative bahs-turd. I want to say I feel sorry for the alleged victim in your op but in the wake of Trump's victory,  closet racists have become emboldened. I have a hunch that your victim" did or said something to anger his fellow Black Americans.

The clip I posted OTOH is worse. Sticking a clothes hanger in someone's rectum is far more vile and low down than just an ass whuppin'. At least your manhood is left intact with an ass whupping' and the potential  injuries usually aren't nearly as severe.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't worry folks, I'm sure Sharpton is organizing a march as we speak.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


You can try...


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You get a new hood for Christmas?


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


It'll be no big deal.....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Make sure it has a grill to go with it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Are you threatening me?


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You throwin a klan bake for your fascist Friends?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.

They got their opinions from *listening to others* talk about Trump.

The Division Pimps continue to do their job well.
.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



I'mnot a Trump supporter.... YAWNNNNNNN! STFU!


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.
> 
> They got their opinions from *listening to others* talk about Trump.
> 
> ...


It's a plantation thing....you should see it well from your spot on the fence....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.
> 
> They got their opinions from *listening to others* talk about Trump.
> 
> ...


 Which kids are you referring to. The sodomy kids or the beat down bunch? Both groups appear to have listened to Trump or his surrogates!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.
> ...


Or to the zealots on *both* ends who Just.  Keep.  Screaming.
.


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.
> ...


You....the fascist kkk democrats.....


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> there is a thread on this already, not that it doesn't deserve a hundred threads!!!
> 
> Black teens kidnap And torture white teen



"hundred" threads?  Really!  Another reason people like you can NOT be believed.  You're exaggerations are just ridiculous.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 5, 2017)

Did the police apprehend and charge these criminals? 

Yes? 

Can we expect a BLM protest demanding their release? 

Whaddya think?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.
> ...


What you're too covered in mud to see is that the fence doesn't run between the Left and the Right.

It runs between the narcissistic partisan crazies and most Americans.

But that's okay, keep rolling around in it.
.


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


When you stand for nothing, you will fall for anything....


----------



## keepitreal (Jan 5, 2017)

Grandma said:


> Stupid is so out of fashion.


Then why haven't you gone out of style yet?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Attacking someone has nothing to do with PC...The people that did it should go to prison and if they get away with it then the justice system is broken.


The reaction to the attackers is what is PC, in that the attackers, being black, are explained away with phrases like 'kids doing stupid things' or mental deficiencies instead of racism.  Any whites doing that crap would immediately be labeled racist and taken out and lynched on social media.

Here is an example of a white kid getting charged criminally for calling a black kid the N-Word and saying that they did not buy the chicken that they ate, and yet the city of Chicago cant bring themselves to call what these black hoodlums did to that white kid a hate crime.

The perfect example was the Georgia 'prom' held by a group of white students for themselves and some friends. It was a private party, not a school sanctioned prom, but that did not stop the media from billing it as a racist event. 

Meanwhile minority groups have their own segregated graduation parties and proms all the time, hell some even have graduation parties for illegal immigrants, and the media does not let out a peep./

Now why is that? Why is it only white students are racist scum for having segregated private parties when minorities have publicly funded segregated graduation parties and no one cares?


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...





Why do you say crazy shit?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody - 
I just don't understand what the big deal here is. I mean the white American police are always beating up black people and Trump says racist things all the time. So it would make sense that the people would rise up from their oppression and take action like these folks did. It's not like they weren't provoked​


Correll said:


> Why do you say crazy shit?



Because peabody, like most liberals are racial thinking ideologues.  They think that if one group of white people do something bad, and for the record,  I dont agree what he is saying is bad, then EVERY WHITE PERSON is GUILTY and  can be subjected to discrimination by law as a form of retaliation.  That is the racialist kind of thinking that h as given us racist quotas that discriminate against white and asian males, federal contract set asides, minority themed businesses, and discrimination against whites by the letter of the law in our courts.

And most people cant even believe it is happening because the liberal media hides it so well, but it is all true. And when you expose it the liberals play the 'oh, you poor suffering white boy, check your privilege' bullshit.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

The level of intolerant, ignorant, racist, violent hatred from the left over Trump winning has gone WAY too far!  Some liberals have literally gone bat-shit crazy!

Live-streaming, racist, political, kidnapped torture because sick f*ing liberals can't vome to grips with the fact that Trump won?!



Of course, they are only following the example set by Hillary and the DNC: firebombing GOP HQs, HIRING thugs to intimidate, beat, and bloody Trump supporters...

And forget a border wall. Give all the descent law-abiding Americans 48hrs to get out of Chicago, then build a wall around the city, seal it up, and lat the gangs, freak, thigs, murderers, and POSs like these guys torturing people on Facebook wipe themselves out.

Seriously, though, after this, something has GOT to be done in Chicago. Rhambo has proven he is over his head and can't handle the job.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2017)

novasteve said:


> how long till CNN covers it? they will delay for as long as they can.. but I think eventually they will write a small story on it. had a republican breathed on a hijab it would have been national headlines within 15 seconds.



CNN has been showing it all morning.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Given the screaming and the hysteria and the way politics has seeped into our culture, are we really supposed to be surprised or shocked by this crime?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes.

This is a '15' on the 10-point 'F*ed Up' scale.

Hillary hiring thugs to beat and bloody Americans was a '12'.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank god these imbeciles put it live on Facebook and even turned the camera on themselves.  What IQ do you suppose these racist blacks have?  I'm saying 85


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't watch TV so I don't know how/if they cover it.

Heard about it on my drive into work though.

*They described it as "4 people attacked a disabled man."*

That was it. That's your "non fake news."


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I see public outrage on this thread..


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

Trump says racist things all the time.  What might those things be?

The reason why these four animals tortured this disabled man was because they could.   He was the classmate of one of the attackers.   

This has not been identified as a hate crime.  It is misbehaving children.  They put it on facebook knowing that this behavior would be accepted.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...


Probably not. It wouldn't even surprise me if some white leftist cuckmobile would tell us blacks cannot only not be racist, but that they can't commit hate crimes either.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Given the screaming and the hysteria and the way politics has seeped into our culture, are we really supposed to be surprised or shocked by this crime?


Holy fuck. You're blaming this sick violent crime on the failure to agree with leftists? 

You really are not too sharp.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the screaming and the hysteria and the way politics has seeped into our culture, are we really supposed to be surprised or shocked by this crime?
> ...


What?

Holy crap.


.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Hey asshole. I don't see the right committing crimes like this, marching, protesting, demonizing their enemies. YOU are part of the problem by pretending it's a 50/50 problem. You lie and smear everybody and think it makes you superior in some way.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Like I said, not too sharp.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




When did a Republican Presidential Candidate and his/her campaign whip up such a hate filled panic that led to riots, and street violence?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

If you think Dylan Roof represents white America but these thugs in Chicago are randoms, your bias is showing.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


So she rates the post funny because she can't handle the truth.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...


You're a friggin retarded scumbag.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.


Fuck you and your bullshit.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


That is the problem with scum libtards, you don't think nor understand.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.


You and your kind are the problem.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Er...ummm... November 2016.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Never.  As a thread I started called The Left has really, completely, lost its shit. clearly lays out, the Left has gone nuts over Trump's win.

While Iceweasel likes to pretend that I say everything is 50/50, his little simplistic, binary, psycho fantasy world is not real.

Yes, since everyone is screaming and no one is listening, both ends have their hands in the current widening divide.  But in this case, it's pretty clear that the Left's non-stop, hate-filled frenzy played a larger role.

And, as I said in Post 26 _of this very thread:_


Mac1958 said:


> My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.
> 
> They got their opinions from *listening to others* talk about Trump.
> 
> The Division Pimps continue to do their job well.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


Hands up don't shoot, yes most black people are like this. Heck Obama supports things like this. Treyvon could've been my son. Congratulations liberals has been working on these things for the past eight years.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Did you miss all the "hate filled panic that led to riots and street violence" that was "whipped up" by Republican Presidential Candidate Donald Trumps victory in November? Do You think maybe some of that was due to the way his campaign conducted itself? 

Maybe you should go back and read your own question.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2017)

When did 4 people become the definition of a mob?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So now the little cvnt talks about me behind my back. The psycho world lives between your ears. You blame the right way more than the left, 50/50 was generous on my part. 

The right doesn't do this kind of shit, we don't protest, march around, riot, demonize the left with terms like racist, bigot, homophobe, sexist, etc. The left owns it. You can't see the forest for the trees but you try to play it off as two sides not seeing things your way.


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> When did 4 people become the definition of a mob?


When 1 person was attacked by the 4 based on the color of his skin....


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> Keep calm and carry....


You should carry. No doubt you are seen as mentally disabled.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


I watched many of his rallies and didn't see what you saw. I saw protests because leftists cannot tolerate disagreement and as we now know some of it was being payed for. Maybe most of it. Or all of it. 

The campaign talked to everyday folks that believe we are going in the wrong direction. The left can't stand the thought of rolling back any of its' gains so they demonize their enemies like never before. So anyone that says the right is even remotely responsible can kiss my grits.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> 
> Graphic footage captured on Facebook Live shows a mentally handicapped white man being tortured in Chicago by African-American assailants as they laugh and express their disgust for white people and President-elect Donald Trump.
> 
> ...



Clearly a hate crime.

Too bad conservatives don't believe there's any such thing as a hate crime.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Behind your back?  I tagged you.  Wow, big fail there.

Seriously, you're crazed.

You're the right wing version of JoeB131, all full of hate and anger and attacks.

See?  I just tagged him, too.


.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


...because you're a cvnt. You see hate because you don't have the spine to accept reality the way it is.


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


Let us know when you fascist democrats finally lable that hate crime a hate crime....


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Uh-Huh, you must have missed all the poor choice of words moments (remember the Hispanic Judge bullshit, the Goldstar Family, the attacks on Megyn Kelly just to name a few examples?) that the Donald had during the campaign which triggered all the racist/misogynist/<whatever "ist" flavor of the month> fixated morons on the left, that is why he and his campaign bear part of the responsibility for all the ugliness we're seeing from the (as you correctly pointed out) intolerant left wing lunatics and there confused followers, this was completely avoidable had he engaged his brain before putting his mouth in gear in those instances.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Zealots only "see" what they *want* to "see", that which supports their agenda.

An important part of being a zealot!

Otherwise, they don't let you in to meetings!


.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

The 4 torturers in Chicago must be given the death penalty to signal to others this racist behavior is totally unacceptable.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Unfortunately the "zealots" are fairly competent at stirring up confused commoners that don't normally fall into the zealot category.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.


I hope they get life.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Oh yeah, and that's one of my biggest concerns.

This cancer is definitely spreading into society, into the culture.  It's everywhere now.
.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


How would any of those examples justify any violence? And how does it represent hate? I didn't see the hate so the hate was between your ears, don't try to play it off on others.

Liberals are NEVER responsible for their own actions. 

The "Goldstar family"? You mean the filthy asshole that used his son to attack an enemy on the most public stage we have because his policies would harm his pocketbook? He makes living on Muslim refugees. That was a coincidence to you? He should have been humiliated into obscurity for that.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


Hopefully the least they get is life in prison.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Everyone read my post and then this retard's reply and see if you catch the hilarity.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Our people are awake now to the lying media. Not 1 headline "White disabled man kidnapped & tortured by 4 Black racists" Hypocrites! Liars!


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Zealots like the four ghetto thugs in the video?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>



Who?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


LOL, Jesus, change your panties. This country has always been divided. Ever heard of The Civil War by chance? What dangerous is ill informed highly opinionated know nothings.


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


We're laughing at you, not with you....


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


He was probably shocked that you called it a hate crime.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

The MSM is reporting the victim as mentally disabled. I think they should report the kindnappers as mentally DISTURBED. Sick!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Black Privilege: The ability to kidnap & torture a white man w/ special needs and be called a hero by CNN.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

If this beating had been done to an African American by 4 whites, every liberal in the country would be outraged


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Nobody claimed it justifies ANYTHING, nice attempt at straw man construction though. 

it's an explanation of CAUSE AND EFFECT. 



> And how does it represent hate? I didn't see the hate so the hate was between your ears, don't try to play it off on others.
> .


Of course YOU didn't see "hate", you're a partisan Saint Trump supporter, what you "saw" doesn't mean a damn thing, it's what the folks that are still somewhat objective saw and what they concluded that counts and many of those people saw flagrantly offensive remarks being made by the Donald. 

Personally I couldn't care less what he says or who he offends, I didn't support him because I don't agree with his philosophy and I don't trust him.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

can't believe folks are defending these criminals!

Democratic Strategist Not Sure Chicago Torture Video Constitutes a Hate Crime


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



Because he's stupid.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

I think after these sickos are arrested, tried, and found guilty of numerous crimes, they should put them to death, streaming live on Facebook....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Nice attempt at deflection. The subject was the horrific violent act and political rhetoric was cited as an underlying cause, which you endorsed! 

You used terms like partisan Saint Trump supporter then want it to appear I'm the problem? Who do you think you're kidding? 

The party didn't want Trump, I voted against the party so the party animal here is YOU. And again, if you saw hate the hate belongs to you, not the one you need to pin it on.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Did the police apprehend and charge these criminals?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> ...


They have not been charged at all.   They may be charged later today.   There is a question as to whether or not this is a crime at all.  Some say it is just a prank.

Others have started calling it a blm kidnapping.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> there is a thread on this already, not that it doesn't deserve a hundred threads!!!
> 
> Black teens kidnap And torture white teen



Absolutely it deserves 1000s of threads! These shows the utter lack of humanity of the black community! They are fucking animals.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Waiting for Obama to blame Russian hackers for the video


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

AMERICA: THIS IS WHITE GENOCIDE!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

We have 4 arrested for a Hate Crime. Should do as we usually do and declassify it as Youthful Indiscrestion?


----------



## dcbl (Jan 5, 2017)

what's interesting and amazing is that we have full blown histrionics from our "traditional media" about accusations about Trump supporters harassing minorities, MOST of these stories wind up being discredited or proven to be a hoax.

And here we have actual footage of a racist based hate crime and the media reaction is measured at best...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

If Obama had a son would he look like the folks who tortured that poor white guy


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

If the roles were reversed Trump would be blamed w/ "hateful rhetoric" and there would be riots in the street. Real war on cops and whites.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

I am calling on this nation to rise up and speak with one voice in condemning this vile, vitriolic, hateful movement called BlackLivesMatter


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

let's send the folks who did this to a fucking concentration camp!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2017)

And of course the Chicago police are downplaying it by calling it battery.
No, it's kidnapping, torture, racial hate crime and about 20 other crimes.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


LOL, deflection do you know what that word means? I was directly addressing cause and effect, do you have a reading problem or is the selective comprehension intentional?



> You used terms like partisan Saint Trump supporter then want it to appear I'm the problem? Who do you think you're kidding?


The fact that you react so strongly to any criticism of the Donald invalidates your "who me" routine so exactly whom do you think you're kidding?



> The party didn't want Trump, I voted against the party so the party animal here is YOU.


Uh-huh, how exactly did you "vote against the party"? and how exactly am I the "party animal" when I have been consistently anti-partisan all along?



> And again, if you saw hate the hate belongs to you, not the one you need to pin it on.


Dear "Cannot read with comprehension to save his life" , what I saw isn't material AGAIN it's what those that remain somewhat objective saw and how they reacted to it, You should really get out and talk to some people that aren't wedded to partisan interests and who normally don't give a fuck about politics, I have and what they perceived was plenty of "hate" emanating from the Trump Campaign and that was due to numerous unforced errors on the Donald's part.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Did the police apprehend and charge these criminals?
> ...


It doesn't sound like a prank to me.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the white liberal parents of these kids?
> ...


Why should we give a shit what liberals think anymore?  They have no power anymore.  Their political party of democrats will be going the way of the Whig Party.  They're obsolete.  America has rejected the liberal ideology. What matters is what we think about black on white crime.  These thugs are about to get 30 years of hard time.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Let's not get too far ahead of ourselves, remember the millenials just didn't show up.

We still have a battle to fight.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> I don't know why this White guy ended up the way he did. We don't know what he might have done to provoke his attackers. It wouldn't matter to most of you anyway. All you see is a "innocent" White victim of Black violence. Well, 4 Blacks,whether they had cause or not, do NOT represent the entire Afro-American population.



Another "she wore a short skirt" justifier of rape moron.

Where is the condemnation from all the usual suspects?

Funny how if the skin colors were reversed this would be a global incident.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the screaming and the hysteria and the way politics has seeped into our culture, are we really supposed to be surprised or shocked by this crime?
> ...


All "culture" is 100% 'politics'.
THINK! for Christ's sake!
These sub-human tree dwellers should be exterminated. They are contributing ZERO positive value to mankind. They are feral animals.
Had the victim been a family member of mine there would be a reckoning.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


People chop up posts when they know they are full of shit. The left hyperventilates when they encounter disagreeable thought, then they blame the right for creating the strife. Yes, the hate is all yours if that's what you saw. That applies to anyone else, why I would need to explain that is part of the problem.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


That's feeling, not thinking.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Chicago Police Head: "Some of it is just stupidity."

no no no...IT'S A FUCKING HATE CRIIIIIIIIME!


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Why don't you wise up?
Had Trump lost the negroes would have looted and burned because they were 'so happy' Trump lost.
That's a FACT. They will use ANY excuse to loot and burn.


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


At first I thought your screen name was American Fart


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

The blacks are cowards! They gang up on one person!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

The NAACP prez wants to occupy Sessions office in Alabama while Chicago's South Side slides into some dystopian hell, ok.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.
> ...


I hope they are sent to a Federal prison run by the Aryan Brotherhood!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...



Typical liberal-ass pussy response- you suggest that treating another human being like this could somehow be justified when it is black on white, and then try to draw a false equivalency to a completely different case. Deflect and protect, duck, dive and lie. What a Nancy.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


At first I thought you were smart, painfully obvious that is a stretch.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> I am calling on this nation to rise up and speak with one voice in condemning this vile, vitriolic, hateful movement called BlackLivesMatter


You all watch.
After Trump becomes the President the new AG/ DHS/FBI/CIA will designate MLM as a terrorist organization.
Take that to the bank!


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Actually people do it when they are giving you the courtesy of directly addressing the points you are attempting to make individually, of course other people just post strung together nonsense because arguments based on reason and evidence is something that is beyond their capacity and thus they feel the need to attempt to obscure that fact.

..and you're welcome.



> The left hyperventilates when they encounter disagreeable thought, then they blame the right for creating the strife. Yes, the hate is all yours if that's what you saw.


Apparently I was mistaken in the belief that you could objectively analyze anything that doesn't fit into your partisan box.

Politics is to a large degree perception, when you have half the country perceiving that you are to one degree or another a racist/misogynist/<fill in your favorite "ist" here> before you even take office there's a problem with your Presidency and in the Donald's case that problem was to a degree his own creation, if you can't understand that you fit the definition of lemming. 

At this point he's got some 'xplainin' to do if he wants to build sufficient political capital to carry out the majority of his stated agenda.


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> 
> Graphic footage captured on Facebook Live shows a mentally handicapped white man being tortured in Chicago by African-American assailants as they laugh and express their disgust for white people and President-elect Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I see the problem here. The Israelis do this kind of thing all the time. And Trump supporters have threatened to do this kind of thing to blacks and Muslims. If anything, this happened because of Trump supporters. Trump supporters need to apologize here because they bring this shit on themselves. Shame


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> They are fucking animals.



THESE people are - don't label everyone based on the actions of these obviously F*ed Up individuals.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


No, when you chop up posts it makes it very difficult to respond, don't talk down to me, you arrogant ass. Very few people do it for that reason. What I said is the truth, you see hate because the hate exists in your head. The more you type the more proof there is. 

I didn't see the hate you do. Neither did a whole bunch of people so trying to use what the people saw is an stupid argument. But you are too arrogant to see it.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

dcbl said:


> what's interesting and amazing is that we have full blown histrionics from our "traditional media" about accusations about Trump supporters harassing minorities, MOST of these stories wind up being discredited or proven to be a hoax. And here we have actual footage of a racist based hate crime and the media reaction is measured at best...


Black people can't be racists - don't you know that?


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


I'm sorry I have let you down. I was only trying to employ some Swiftian commentary


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> No, when you chop up posts it makes it very difficult to respond,


LOL, yeah I understand, Internet message boards and quoting , it's too tough for some people to handle.



> don't talk down to me, you arrogant ass. .


Sorry to have triggered you so far from your safe space, want me to call you a taxi?


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


President Trump OWNES THE FUCKING BANK!!!! when it comes to 'political capital'.
He is the 'bank president'. The REP senate majority and REP majority in Congress means he doesn't 'need' ANY DEMS to help him 'geterdone'.
Breaking News! The Senate is going to invoke Dirty Harry's 'Nuclear Option' and vote in the next SGJ. The Senate only needs 50 votes.
Thanks a lot Harry.
I can't WAIT to watch Schumer and Nancy howling like a stuck pigs in front of the cameras.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Are you actually a graduate from an accredited school?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> I can't WAIT to watch Schumer and Nancy howling like a stuck pigs in front of the cameras.


Hillary does NOT 'howl'....she BARKS!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > No, when you chop up posts it makes it very difficult to respond,
> ...


No, asshole. I can spend my day chopping your posts up too but I don't play stupid games. And when people talk down to me I talk down to them. So go stuff your safe space up your whatever.


----------



## August West (Jan 5, 2017)

A white gang took it one step further and murdered their mentally challenged victim. This was a few years ago but I don`t recall any of you ku kluxxers posting it on this board or any other. Geez, I can`t imagine why. They set her on fire and threw her in a garbage can. Like good Christians they wrapped her up in Christmas decorations.
Murder of Jennifer Daugherty - Wikipedia


----------



## Norman (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...



You don't see a problem here?

W - T - F?

Yet, I am sure this is the type of person who goes completely berserk when he hears that the police has defended themselves against a black looter.

But thanks for letting us know that you condone violence/torture. Typical libressive.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

The Democrats are inciting this type of brutality. It's gonna get worse once Trump is officially sworn in. It's why i advise folks to arm themselves. Acquire a firearm and become proficient with its use. Democrat violence is going to increase. Don't leave yourself and your family unprotected.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

WHERE is Obama, and why is he not speaking out against this?

Where is Emmanuel - why isn't HE speaking out about this and the record-setting violence in Chicago?


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Dude, that's so racist because most blacks killed by police are innocent and not looters. This is on Trump and his supporters and I would ask that all Trump supporters apologize right now, here in this thread. Something like:

I am a Trump supporter and the torture of this innocent man is my fault because it happened because we are racists and these people we're just reacting to our racism.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


Obviously you have no shame. Or brains. When have Trump supporters threatened this sort of thing? You bring ridicule upon yourself. My dog is smarter.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> Dude, that's so racist because most blacks killed by police are innocent.


Ah, there it is. A cop hating racist retard. Thought so.


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Your words are those of a racist who is blaming the blowback from his own aggression on the very people he has victimized.


----------



## featherlite (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm soooo glad this group of scumbags were caught. They will be charged today. There are no valid reasons (excuses) for doing this crap.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


Your words are stupid. You can't rescue them.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

featherlite said:


> I'm soooo glad this group of scumbags were caught. They will be charged today. There are no valid reasons (excuses) for doing this crap.


Hurt feelings isn't a good enough excuse?


----------



## bornright (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.



I think their addresses and names should be put out in the media.  I think their families should also be identified.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> WHERE is Obama, and why is he not speaking out against this?
> 
> Where is Emmanuel - why isn't HE speaking out about this and the record-setting violence in Chicago?



They don't care. Nuff said.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that these kids didn't get their opinions of Trump from actually observing Trump.
> ...


This thread is about political violence. Your story is completely fucking irrelevant so stfu you piece of human waste.


----------



## guno (Jan 5, 2017)

looks like norman is shitting his pants 

just wait til the fire-hoses dog and clubs 

this night help you get ready for your minority status


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

GOOD NEWS:

Video: *Four in custody after Facebook Live kidnap-torture of “special needs” man*

_"Chicago investigators are questioning four African-Americans after a Facebook Live video shows a group of people torturing a white mentally disabled man while someone yelled “F*** Trump!” and “F*** white people! ... 
The suspects can be heard saying they want the video to go viral.”_

_"If we are to have “hate crimes,” then this clearly falls within that classification. The victim appears to have been targeted both for his vulnerability — one of his alleged kidnappers is a classmate — and the rhetoric used more than suggests he was chosen for his ethnicity. ... If this doesn’t meet the criteria of a hate crime, *then nothing does*."_
- Not to mention Political discrimination!

Hopefully these are the animals who did this.



Video: Four in custody after Facebook Live kidnap-torture of “special needs” man - Hot Air


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

August West said:


> A white gang took it one step further and murdered their mentally challenged victim. This was a few years ago but I don`t recall any of you ku kluxxers posting it on this board or any other. Geez, I can`t imagine why. They set her on fire and threw her in a garbage can. Like good Christians they wrapped her up in Christmas decorations.
> Murder of Jennifer Daugherty - Wikipedia


You're an idiot. I see nothing in that wiki article saying these subhumans were a 'white gang'. 

I googled it and the main perp sure looks like one hardcore white supremacist alright! Lmao!

Jury quickly sentences killer of Greensburg woman to death


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

This is no big deal. Whites do this type of things to blacks all the time. Get over it


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> This is no big deal. Whites do this type of things to blacks all the time. Get over it


Not really.


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > This is no big deal. Whites do this type of things to blacks all the time. Get over it
> ...


Yes, really


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 5, 2017)

*FAKE NEWS by August West*



August West said:


> A white gang took it one step further and murdered their mentally challenged victim. This was a few years ago but I don`t recall any of you ku kluxxers posting it on this board or any other. Geez, I can`t imagine why. They set her on fire and threw her in a garbage can. Like good Christians they wrapped her up in Christmas decorations.
> Murder of Jennifer Daugherty - Wikipedia


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


Nope. Not really.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

One black guy, 2 unknown brown people, 3 white people.

It's like a Hillary Clinton campaign ad.

Lol


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Trump needs to impose martial law and a curfew on Chicago!


It's coming.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


Why can't some of these feral coons ever use one of THESE ^^ coon lovers as their victims...then I wouldn't feel so pissed off..they would get what they deserved.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

novasteve said:


> the police are insisting it was a prank, not a hate crime. time to rescind all hate crime laws if these liberal prancing pansies don't apply the laws equally.


Four White thugs do that to a retarded negro kid and let's see the cops call it a "prank".


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 5, 2017)

The Chicago chief of police is still reluctant to deem this a hate crime....WTF
Another "tolerant" nut-less piece of shit Liberal negro. I'm sure this was all perpetuated by 'whitey' in the fucked up minds of whacko's and negros.
These filthy, sub-human street beasts need to be treated like the dangerous animals they are...this here folks is why total equality does not and should not exist....ACT LIKE AN EQUAL TO BE TREATED LIKE AN EQUAL!
To shed a glimmer of light on things...I'm happy to see the filth keep forcing the divide to grow...they'll be at the back of the bus again in no time. These ignorant Hanimals (human animals) just can't understand they depend on us to survive, you can't continue to bite the hand that feeds you without reprocussions.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This needs to happen 20 times a day in every city.  It's clear that this one time isn't enough to get the message out.
> ...


The surviving 'kids' would not be sentient enough to comprehend what happened or why.
They would reach age eleven and start dropping kids of their own.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > In this day and age political correctness dictates right or wrong, obviously those kicking the shit out of this guy is politically correct.
> ...


The names of these feral animals are already out there.
We haven't heard the last of what's going to happen to them.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

*You Can't Fix Ignorant, Partisan, Racist 'Stupid':*

*Crazy CNN Panelist Blames TRUMP For Kidnapped, Tortured White Man — ‘That Is Not A Hate Crime’ [VIDEO]*

_"During a panel discussion on CNN Wednesday night, Syone Sanders blamed an unlikely source for the kidnapping of a white, Chicago man who was mentally disabled.

For some reason, Sanders accused Donald Trump for forcing the four black assailants to torture their victim and record it, all while screaming, “fuck Donald Trump! F@ck white people!”_


_SANDERS:  “That is not a hate crime,” she blindly stated. “Hate crimes are because of a person’s racial ethnicity, their religion, their gender, *a disability*, it isn’t your political leanings, because someone doesn’t like you’re political leanings and they do something bad to you, that is not a hate crime.” _

So Sanders believes beating a* white*, *disabled* kid while screaming, _“fuck Donald Trump! Fuck *white people*” does not meet her own defined criteria for being a 'Hate Crime'?

_

And YES, beating someone bloody based on their political choice IS a 'Hate Crime'. Deciding not to acknowledge it is because 4 blacks beat up someone because they voted for Trump, deciding not to acknowledge it because Hillary hired thugs to intimidate, beat, and bloody Trump supporters during the election, does NOT make such actions any less of a 'HATE CRIME'!


http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/05/crazy-cnn-panelist-blames-trump-for-kidnapped-tortured-white-man-that-is-not-a-hate-crime-video/#ixzz4Uu9J7nHJ


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

Seemingly missing from my post above (for whatever weird reason) is:


_"During a panel discussion on CNN Wednesday night, Syone Sanders blamed an unlikely source for the kidnapping of a white, Chicago man who was mentally disabled.

For some reason, Sanders accused Donald Trump for forcing the four black assailants to torture their victim and record it, all while screaming, “fuck Donald Trump! F@ck white people!”_


_SANDERS:  “That is not a hate crime,” she blindly stated. “Hate crimes are because of a person’s racial ethnicity, their religion, their gender, *a disability*, it isn’t your political leanings, because someone doesn’t like you’re political leanings and they do something bad to you, that is not a hate crime.” _

So Sanders believes beating a* white*, *disabled* kid while screaming, _“fuck Donald Trump! Fuck *white people*” does not meet her own defined criteria for being a 'Hate Crime'?

_

And YES, beating someone bloody based on their political choice IS a 'Hate Crime'. Deciding not to acknowledge it is because 4 blacks beat up someone because they voted for Trump, deciding not to acknowledge it because Hillary hired thugs to intimidate, beat, and bloody Trump supporters during the election, does NOT make such actions any less of a 'HATE CRIME'!


http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/05/crazy-cnn-panelist-blames-trump-for-kidnapped-tortured-white-man-that-is-not-a-hate-crime-video/#ixzz4Uu9J7nHJ


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Hate to burst your bubble but  I went to Church in dietrich  for 25 Years and my kids went to school there.
I'm not justifying what happened. If fact I posted what happened on this forum a year ago.
But Howard was sentenced to 3 years probation by the states attorney general.
The court records are sealed, so know one actuallly knows what happened.
Did you know a federal attorney has been overlooking this case.
But to say the hanger was actuallly shoved up his ass is a bit dubious. I don't care what the news sez


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

A crime is a crime.  Punish those responsible to the fullest extent of existing laws.

Hate crimes are stupid snowflake shit.  A crime is a fucking crime.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You think the millennials will show up in 2018??????????
They'll sit on their useless fat asses and play videogames. 
Then when the REPs get a Supermajority in the Senate the millennials will ask: "What's a Supermajority? Like it's a Supersized burger? Like?".
Fucking dummies 'streamed' through Liberal Indoctrination Centers. "Is a duck a bird?????.... like?"


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 5, 2017)

I am so angry about this.  This happened a month ago and they did nothing except come up with excuses.  The police chief and the commander should be fired, or recalled or whatever to get them out of that job, they obviously aren't concerned with justice or protecting people.  The criminals kidnapped this person for 2 days.  Forced him to drink out of the toilet bowl, cut his scalp down to the bone and used it as an ash tray.  Then they posted their video on Facebook and that's the only reason the media has picked up the story at all.  It went viral and people are demanding justice.  I believe if it had been 4 white people who treated a black person like this, it would have been all over the media a month ago and those responsible would have been in jail this whole time facing hate crime charges as well as kidnapping, aggravated assault, etc.  They will never declare this a hate crime even though it's obvious to anyone with a brain this was a hate crime against whites, you can tell  that just with their language on the video.  Worse this man is special needs, probably autistic.  If this were one of my sons, the perpetrators would be dead.  I may be in jail, but at least I would know they would never to this to another living soul.  Really, arresting them a month later after saying they were just young people doing stupid stuff?!?  What kind of idiot says something like that?  All of these criminals are 18 or over.  They are adults.  Kidnapping and torture isn't just young people doing stupid stuff, it's a whole host of crimes and they should do a lot of time for this.  If kidnapping has a death penalty, that should be on the table too.  No excuses for these animals.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 5, 2017)

UPDATE: New Footage In Torture/Kidnapping Of Special Needs

Police Chief Eddie Johnson and Commander Kevin Duffin spoke of the incident, saying it may have just been a case of stupid decisions.  “Kids make stupid mistakes, I shouldn’t call them kids, they are legally adults, but they are young adults and they make stupid decisions,” said Commander Kevin Duffin.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Thank god these imbeciles put it live on Facebook and even turned the camera on themselves.  What IQ do you suppose these racist blacks have?  I'm saying 85


No, that is too high, more like 50.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > These people are heroes. If you support Trump then you get what's coming to you.
> ...


Now, he is just trolling, a step up from being a liberal.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

August West said:


> A white gang took it one step further and murdered their mentally challenged victim. This was a few years ago but I don`t recall any of you ku kluxxers posting it on this board or any other. Geez, I can`t imagine why. They set her on fire and threw her in a garbage can. Like good Christians they wrapped her up in Christmas decorations.
> Murder of Jennifer Daugherty - Wikipedia


That you pull some other set of circumstances out of your ass and cry about it does not change this one.

Those attackers did not say 'Fuck Obama!' and/or 'Fuck white people!' as they killed that poor girl, so it is not comparable other than the injuries.

And at least two of those pieces of shit got the death penalty, so the crime was treated seriously, cuckface.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > A white gang took it one step further and murdered their mentally challenged victim. This was a few years ago but I don`t recall any of you ku kluxxers posting it on this board or any other. Geez, I can`t imagine why. They set her on fire and threw her in a garbage can. Like good Christians they wrapped her up in Christmas decorations.
> ...


But he is white on the inside!


----------



## Care4all (Jan 5, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > there is a thread on this already, not that it doesn't deserve a hundred threads!!!
> ...


GH, you can NOT blame an entire race and community for the actions of these 4 delinquent monsters.

What's sad is I heard this kid knew one of the boys that did this and initially went along with them due to knowing the one kid who I presumed this white boy trusted enough to do so...only to be stabbed in the back...    sigh....


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


My millennial son does play viddy games while setting on his ass, in the sleeper cab of his semi truck that he drives to make 60K a year...


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to impose martial law and a curfew on Chicago!
> ...


Of course, support for martial law and dictatorial powers.  Who needs that stinking Constitution anyways.

One consistency....the hypocrisy of the Right.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 5, 2017)

Let us see if this crime in the windy gets any justice like the august west's lie he tried to pass...

Monsters Among Us: Six people tortured and murdered mentally disabled Jennifer Lee Daughtery, then wrapped her up in Christmas wrappings and dumped her in a trash can


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


They learned this behavior from white people. White people are to blame for what happened here. This whole thing is on Trump and his supporters and I want an apology.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


You blame an entire race and religion. Fucking hypocrite


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> I believe if it had been 4 white people who treated a black person like this, it would have been all over the media a month ago and those responsible would have been in jail this whole time facing hate crime charges as well as kidnapping, aggravated assault, etc.


You're absolutely right, and that would be just the beginning.

We'd also see protest marches and wall-to-wall TV coverage.  Magazine covers. 

And, of course, an immediate reaction from Obama.
.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.


you help create that.  aren't you proud?


----------



## NightFox (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > I believe if it had been 4 white people who treated a black person like this, it would have been all over the media a month ago and those responsible would have been in jail this whole time facing hate crime charges as well as kidnapping, aggravated assault, etc.
> ...


Not to mention a bunch of cops getting shot by BLM hooligans........ 

"_What a Country!_" --- *Yakov Smirnoff*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


why can't you just call it out for what it is?  why is it you feel the need to compare?  So you're ok with this kind of shit?  See I call out the crime that is a crime white on black.  Why is it you can't call out black on white crime?  you're such a hypocrite it isn't funny. spppppppt


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Norman said:


> The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> 
> Graphic footage captured on Facebook Live shows a mentally handicapped white man being tortured in Chicago by African-American assailants as they laugh and express their disgust for white people and President-elect Donald Trump.
> 
> ...



Chicago is as good a place as any to begin the push back and massacre of radical black terrorists. Like the patriots back in Concord...stand your ground, shoot to kill and start the revolt.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...



The leftists don't realize this but they own it


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



Each time I read one of your comments you up the stupid level


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


No, humans have been kidnapping and torturing people in every racial and ethnic group in every region of the world since before recorded times. You're just a brainwashed lemming.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


But we can blame an all too large demographic within that race for these assholes.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2017)

Exactly....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

bodecea said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


You don't care about the constitution.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Exactly....


White folks must be too buzy eating chips and watching porn...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

These 4 dindus need to do 5 years at the very least.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


right?  The ones with the signs that said trump is not my president.  Those groups right? And the ones with the signs that said fk trump those supporters.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2017)

SPLC will no doubt report this as a Trump-caused hate crime.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The "peaceful", "anti-racist" common regressives...
> ...


technically there isn't.  but, and I say this honestly, when someone wishes to define something as hate then it is equal all ways.  So, you figure it out.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

What will happen is we will get another Dillon Roof type of attack on innocent black people some time in the future in retaliation for this incident and the countless other black on white violent crimes. It's an endless cycle. 

Maybe we should listen to BLM and give them a state. 5 is too many though. They don't need five states.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> What will happen is we will get another Dillon Roof type of attack on innocent black people some time in the future in retaliation for this incident and the countless other black on white violent crimes. It's an endless cycle.
> 
> Maybe we should listen to BLM and give them a state. 5 is too many though. They don't need five states.



Why? Look what they've done to South Africa


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> What will happen is we will get another Dillon Roof type of attack on innocent black people some time in the future in retaliation for this incident and the countless other black on white violent crimes. It's an endless cycle.
> 
> Maybe we should listen to BLM and give them a state. 5 is too many though. They don't need five states.


Give BLM Obama's seven states and make them move there. We'll keep the other 50.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 5, 2017)

jc456 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Go back and reread my post.  I highlighted a portion for you.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>


see now that dude should be included with the four.  I'm just saying


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > What will happen is we will get another Dillon Roof type of attack on innocent black people some time in the future in retaliation for this incident and the countless other black on white violent crimes. It's an endless cycle.
> ...


Because then they aren't our problem anymore. Their 'New Afrika' would be it's own sovereign nation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



It'd turn into the old Africa in short order


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> If this beating had been done to an African American by 4 whites, every liberal in the country would be outraged


Well me personally think it's time for the right to keep this posted as a sign we won't take the libturd's shit anymore.  Where the fk is the anger?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2017)

jc456 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If this beating had been done to an African American by 4 whites, every liberal in the country would be outraged
> ...



It would be "racist" to show anger...so sayeth a dumbass left loon


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Yeah well, that'd be on them. Build a wall around New Afrika & once you attain New Afrikan citizenship you can never become an American citizen again.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> I am calling on this nation to rise up and speak with one voice in condemning this vile, vitriolic, hateful movement called BlackLivesMatter


I join you in condemning this vile, vitriolic, hateful movement called BlackLivesMatter!!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I suspect foreign aid would drive what little economy they have


----------



## jc456 (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


*The fact that you react so strongly to any criticism of the Donald invalidates your "who me" routine so exactly whom do you think you're kidding?*

No, that isn't what he is saying and you posting such nonsense is just more fake news.

What we are saying is that you the left use the Donald as an excuse for violence witnessed right here in this thread.  by you!  so it is you who is the fk.


----------



## August West (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> One black guy, 2 unknown brown people, 3 white people.
> 
> It's like a Hillary Clinton campaign ad.
> 
> LolView attachment 105263


Everyone of them has a single digit IQ not unlike your own and the rest of the toothless hillbillies on here.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 5, 2017)

jc456 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > I am calling on this nation to rise up and speak with one voice in condemning this vile, vitriolic, hateful movement called BlackLivesMatter
> ...


BLM will soon be designated a terrorist organization.
Take that to the bank.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...




Trump spread no hate nor panic. That was all Hillary and hers.


That your rank and file choose to believe her nonsense and reacted accordingly is not on Trump or his.


If you disagree, please post links of Trump supporters rioting and attacking people in the street.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> These 4 dindus need to do 5 years at the very least.




Kidnapping is a very serious crime. Violent assault also.


They could be looking at some very serious time.

And the longer the better. 


Do any of us really think that any of these assholes will EVER change into people who have ANYTHING to offer society?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

August West said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > One black guy, 2 unknown brown people, 3 white people.
> ...


You're just mad because you tried to pass off a racially diverse gang of kidnappers as a 'white gang' and got caught. 

It's obvious you are a sore loser.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2017)

I wish that were a new low for blacks or Chicago. 

It isn't.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

The public outcry forced their hand.   Hate crime charges filed.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The public outcry forced their hand.   Hate crime charges filed.




That there had to be outcry first, shows that we can't trust 

1. the numbers on hate crimes.

and

2. And democratic city governments to do their jobs.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The public outcry forced their hand.   Hate crime charges filed.


Ya think they watched too much Olbermann and read too much of the NYT?

Nah, MTV.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The public outcry forced their hand.   Hate crime charges filed.



'The public outcry forced their hand'? No one should have had to FORCE anyone's hands. 4 Blacks kidnapped and beat a white while screaming 'F* White People'!  As several journalists have pointed out, if THIS is not an example of a 'hate Crime' there never has been one. EVER!

Can you imagine if 4 whites kidnapped and beat a black person while screaming, 'F* Black People'?!

Jesse Jackson, al Sharpton, Barak Obama, the NAACP, BLM, The NBPs, and more would have come screaming - there would be marches by now - the streets of Chicago (and other cities throughout the US) would be besieged by protestors, there would be looting, buildings/shops in flames, more shooting/murders in Chicago, etc....

There would be NO question of whether THAT was a hate crime or not. Funny how that all changes when the victim is WHITE.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 5, 2017)

August West said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > One black guy, 2 unknown brown people, 3 white people.
> ...



Hey peckerbreath glad you came back... Ready to own up to your fake news? or are you just a progressive liar? Come back and see us later on august...


----------



## boedicca (Jan 5, 2017)

Things like this are why Trump will win re-election.

Hate crime charges filed against 4 in torture of teen


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow, hate crime charges. Got to admit, I didn't think they had the balls to make the charge.

Hope these pricks get the max and they rot in prison.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 5, 2017)

They're next in line for a last minute pardon by our outgoing racist president.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


No, you're idiot if you think so


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

I get so sick of white people being called racist. I never see the KKK show up anywhere! Only the BLM &Black Panthers. Total BS- hypocrisy!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

CPD has charged Brittany & Tanishia Covington, Jordan Hill, & Tesfaye Cooper w/Hate Crime, as well as several other charges.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

The world will not be destroyed by those who do evil, but by those who watch them without doing anything.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> View attachment 105291




Too stupid to realize that she was setting herself up for YEARS of hard time.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

how does this guy have a show and others don't?

CNN's Don Lemon on Chicago Torture Video: 'I Don't Think It Was Evil' - Breitbart


----------



## Crixus (Jan 5, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live




It was all that hope and change.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> how does this guy have a show and others don't?
> 
> CNN's Don Lemon on Chicago Torture Video: 'I Don't Think It Was Evil' - Breitbart



If Lemon really did say that, he's an idiot and he should retract those words on the air with an apology.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 5, 2017)

I do see some encouragement on Facebook. This happened in my backyard so the story is being posted all over Facebook.

The BLACK people who are commenting are saying we should lock them up and throw away the key. Black Chicagoans seem utterly outrage about this. That is very encouraging in my book.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, we now have 1 confirmed hate crime....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2017)

I love it when bad things happen to stupid people

How stupid is it to broadcast your crime live on Facebook?

Cops will never catch us now


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cops will never catch us now


 funny thing, this morning on the news, they said they haven't been arrested yet. I was like WTF? It was LIVE FEED on FB FFS


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is fucking wrong and evil. I hope the people that did this spend the next 20 years in prison.
> ...


Lol, right and I guess I should appologise for spitting into the ocean.

There is plenty of direct blame to be assigned for the various shenanigans the Democrats committed int he 2016 election without hanging everything they did on each member.  Good Gawd, how else do you win people to your side with such an approach?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

The presser is on right now.

These pieces of shit tied him up and beat him and made fun of him being mentally challenged, made him drink toilet water and cut off part of his scalp.

THIS IS FROM THE POLICE PRESSER I AM WATCHING RIGHT NOW.  These are the perps.

LAUGHING AND BROADCASTING ON FACEBOOK LIVE.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 5, 2017)

They kidnapped and tortured a mentally handicapped person and broadcast the act live, they are toast. The one girl posted it on her account holy shit you are talking a special kind of dumb there.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> I get so sick of white people being called racist. I never see the KKK show up anywhere! Only the BLM &Black Panthers. Total BS- hypocrisy!!


I have seen KKK in public before.


----------



## peabody (Jan 5, 2017)

This is just horrible. What has become of America when people kidnap and torture someone because of their political beliefs? These criminals should be tried and sent to prison for you know, like 15 years or something.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 5, 2017)

A hate crime charge is stupid and redundant no matter what race happens to be the accused.


----------



## TomParks (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> The presser is on right now.
> 
> These pieces of shit tied him up and beat him and made fun of him being mentally challenged, made him drink toilet water and cut off part of his scalp.
> 
> ...



Nothing 4 pieces of rope and a tree cant fix


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't these idiots realize that with the guy being that mentally handicapped he was probably supporting Hillary?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 5, 2017)

*Mandatory 30 years in prison with no early release*. Hey the libs wanted a special category and strict punishment for "hate crimes" so here ya go. See ya chumps in 30 years  LMFAO


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

They believed that since they said fuck Donald Trump their actions would be a brave rebellion against a racist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 5, 2017)

Heck.....they're just kids making stupid mistakes. 

I expect alot more kids will be making similar mistakes in the future because they buy into the media and the Dems inflammatory election year rhetoric.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2017)

It wouldn't be so bad if these thugs just abused each other. Seriously, who would care?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> A hate crime charge is stupid and redundant no matter what race happens to be the accused.


But if it were evenly applied, it might have done some good for society.

Trouble is that it is not.


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> The presser is on right now.
> 
> These pieces of shit tied him up and beat him and made fun of him being mentally challenged, made him drink toilet water and cut off part of his scalp.
> 
> ...




Got new for ya Colonel, I watched it on the Chicago news, and the Chicago chief of police is making excuses for these 4 perps.  He said something to the effect, that it was a youthful indiscretion.  If this trial is in Chicago, I am not going to exaggerate, but I got odds at 25 to 30% they get off with probation and community service.  The feds need to step into this one if you want to insure justice.  These 4 are all under 21, but over 18 according to the news, so a good 5 years in jail for all of them.....including the young women, ought to help their moral character out a little bit.  This isn't about throwing away the key, but rather to make sure they pay fairly for their crime!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> They believed that since they said fuck Donald Trump their actions would be a brave rebellion against a racist.


Well thats what all their white liberal friends tell them to their faces.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> The presser is on right now.
> 
> These pieces of shit tied him up and beat him and made fun of him being mentally challenged, made him drink toilet water and cut off part of his scalp.
> 
> ...


jesus christ....that one on the left is the perfect example of the black race devolving!


----------



## Preacher (Jan 5, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> *Mandatory 30 years in prison with no early release*. Hey the libs wanted a special category and strict punishment for "hate crimes" so here ya go. See ya chumps in 30 years  LMFAO


Yep. I looked up each crime with the hate crime enhancement 2 of the felonies jump to 5 years minimum,1 is 30 years and 1 I believe was 10.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2017)

Odium said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > The presser is on right now.
> ...


Devolution is impossible without evolution. These people did neither.


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 5, 2017)

Cement shoes and test their buoyancy.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Odium said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > *Mandatory 30 years in prison with no early release*. Hey the libs wanted a special category and strict punishment for "hate crimes" so here ya go. See ya chumps in 30 years  LMFAO
> ...




Nice.  This works for me.

Thanks for the HATE CRIME legislation, snowflakes.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > how does this guy have a show and others don't?
> ...




I can't believe the woman who kept saying we have to be very careful about calling this a hate crime.

Well, looks like the CHICAGO PD thinks it's a hate crime.

"HATE CRIME" legislation is so stupid.  A CRIME IS A CRIME.  You are not less injured or dead if the crime was based on "HATE".


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

COme on.....KIDS will be KIDS!

This looks like harmless fun....kind of like a wet willie or a wedgie.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> They kidnapped and tortured a mentally handicapped person and broadcast the act live, they are toast. The one girl posted it on her account holy shit you are talking a special kind of dumb there.



It is exceptionally cruel and shows a disturbing lack of humanity


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

THis is so disgusting


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2017)

I  still  can not bring myself to watch how this poor teen was tortured by those savages.

It's just too disturbing.

beyond sad.

somebody has to make the criminals pay for what they have done.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

skye said:


> I  still  can not bring myself to watch how this poor teen was tortured by those savages.
> 
> It's just too disturbing.
> 
> ...




I will not watch it.  I will, however, post the names of the CRIMINALS.

Who are the basket of deplorables?

Hate crime charges filed against 4 in Facebook Live torture case

*Jordan Hill, 18, of Carpentersville; Tesfaye Cooper, 18, of Chicago; Brittany Covington, 18, of Chicago; and Tanishia Covington, 24, of Chicago; were each charged with aggravated kidnapping, hate crime, aggravated unlawful restraint, aggravated battery with a deadly weapon and residential burglary, according to the Cook County state's attorney. Hill was also charged with robbery and possession of a stolen motor vehicle.

In a press conference Thursday afternoon, Chicago police detectives laid out the timeline of events that led up to a man being tied up, kicked, beaten, yelled at, slashed and forced to drink toilet water - all of which was streamed live on Facebook.*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The right "end" has been screaming ever since Obama rose through the ranks and they never stopped. Now that their  dubious champion has won and "given them their country back," thanks to lower tiered konservative voters and their rigging  process, their tone has changed but now they are screaming to drown out the outrage from the left.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 5, 2017)

skye said:


> I  still  can not bring myself to watch how this poor teen was tortured by those savages.
> 
> It's just too disturbing.
> 
> ...


4 teens are just typical Democrats.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I  still  can not bring myself to watch how this poor teen was tortured by those savages.
> ...


obama is weighing in.  He isn't sure if it's a hate crime.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Only Trump supporters commit hate crimes!  Don't you people watch MSNBC?!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

owebo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You are a slow learner... the fascist  kkk has endorsed Trump.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




January 20th cannot come soon enough.  He is such a PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Lol @ 'rigging process'.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

It's too bad people who watched on FACEBOOK without calling police can't be sanctioned in some way.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> It's too bad people who watched on FACEBOOK without calling police can't be sanctioned in some way.


Seems Facebook users tipped off the police


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Heck.....they're just kids making stupid mistakes.
> 
> I expect alot more kids will be making similar mistakes in the future because they buy into the media and the Dems inflammatory election year rhetoric.


Mistake? You don't accidentally lose your empathy and humanity. They are also adults; every one of them. These are simply evil people who should spend their lives in a cell.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I  still  can not bring myself to watch how this poor teen was tortured by those savages.
> ...


Aggravated kidnapping is a Class X felony.For a Class X felony, the sentence of imprisonment shall be not less than six years and not more than 30 years.  The offender may be sentenced to pay a fine not to exceed, $ 25,000 or the amount specified in the offense, whichever is greater.  According to Section 720 ILCS 5/10-2, additional imprisonment is awarded for committing aggravated kidnapping from 15 to 25 years which is added to the term of imprisonment imposed by the court depending upon the gravity of the crime.

Class X is the most serious class of felonies, and a class X felony is punishable by six to 30 years’ imprisonment. An extended term class X felony is punishable by 30 to 60 years in prison.

(730 Ill. Comp. Stat. § 5/5-4.5-25.)

Battery with a firearm is a class X felony.

Judges may sentence defendants to longer terms (called extended terms) if certain aggravating factors are present. There are many, many aggravating factors that can result in an extended term. A few examples of aggravating factors include:


any prior criminal conviction by the defendant
that the crime was a hate crime, or
that the victim was over the age of 60.
(730 Ill. Comp. Stat. §§ 5/5-5-3.2, 5/5-8-2.)

Aggravated unlawful restraint is a Class 3 felony offense, punishable by two to five years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. Sex offender registration can be required in certain circumstances.


See ya in about 25-50 years scumbags! Looking at AT LEAST 30 years JUST for the aggravated kidnapping because of the hate crime enhancement. If I was a lawyer I would suggest they plead guilty and throw themselves down in front of the judge for mercy.....I hope they fight it  Longer the sentences the better.


----------



## owebo (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Strange...they supported their Hillary.....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Speaking of assholes, didn't you read my post about the RW "patriot" criminal perverts that sodomized a handicapped  Black kid with a clothes hanger? didn't you see a  murderous rogue konservative cop shoot  and kill Walter Scott as he was running away.  The prosecutor in the sodomy case  was fawning all over the White culprits, spanked their  "wittle" white hands and sent them home with a  warning. Nothing in their records will indicate  the brutal sexual assault they perpetrated.

 The killer cop was saved by ONE fucking RW asshole juror like YOU  who could never convict a White man, especially a cop, of murdering a Black man under ANY circumstances.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

Godboy said:


> If FOX News didn't exist, we would never even hear about these stories.


I saw it this morning in HLN.  It appears the attackers are being charged with a hate crime.

Is this a good time to ask who supports abortion at cost for low-income mothers? 

Chicago torture video: 4 charged with hate crimes, kidnapping - CNN.com
_Four suspects have been charged in connection with the attack on a special-needs teen that was streamed on Facebook Live.

Jordan Hill, 18; Tesfaye Cooper; 18; Brittany Covington, 18; and Tanishia Covington, 24, have each been charged with a hate crime, felony aggravated kidnapping, aggravated unlawful restraint and aggravated battery with a deadly weapon._


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Odium said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




The ACLU should represent the suspects instead of the VICTIM of the totrure.  That would be AWESOME and would show the ACLU true motivation.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live


*LOLOL....okay, I get it.....Dillion the white kid, who murdered blacks, have to be countered with blacks fuckin over white people, I get it...but come on, is this the headlines to counter it? And calling it a hate crime is so fitting for Chicago....I mean 750 stupid nigga's died last year because somebody HATED THEIR ASS'S, CHICAGO!! But back to my point, First off, the kid is still alive and kickin, most likely will get a billion bucks in white go fund me donations, the nigga's will all go to prison and the world, will still have to deal with Dillion.

As for the case, lock em up, throw away the key and deny the dumb shits their rights to use FB ever again....next?*


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


How is that a response to:

"I don't see the right committing crimes like this, marching, protesting, demonizing their enemies. YOU are part of the problem by pretending it's a 50/50 problem. You lie and smear everybody and think it makes you superior in some way."

Was there a parade for killer cops raping little boys with coat hangers festival that I missed?


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > These 4 dindus need to do 5 years at the very least.
> ...



I don't.  I don't think they're human anymore.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The California chapter endorsed Hillary.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


A link to the clothes hanger story would provide more facts.

Slager, Scott's shooter, is being retried by South Carolina and is now also facing Federal charges, so your declared that he was "saved" is premature.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...


Dillion isn't free, what are you talking about? Probably will be in solitary though, don't think he'd last too long in gen pop.


----------



## Tank (Jan 5, 2017)

At least they didn't cook and eat him


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




I have no problem with that person being shot twice in the face and left in the street.

If you are looking for conservatives to defend disgusting pieces of shit who torture and kill people, you are likely looking in the wrong place.  Typically speaking, CONSERVATIVES believe in accountability and personal responsibility.  We don't usually like to portray the CRIMINALS as VICTIMS.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...



No, you don't get it, I doubt you ever will.  This person was tortured.  They made him drink from the toilet.  They cut his scalp all the way to the bone and used it for an ashtray.  They beat him.  These perpetrators aren't people anymore, they're animals.  Death is too good for them.  The victim will never be over this.  Cutting the scalp all the way to the bone will leave a scar and depending on the cut, he may never grow hair there again.  This is not something he will ever get over, physically or mentally.  You can't defend these animals by pointing out other crimes.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...




Dillon should be shot in the face and left in the street.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


*Weezie, pay attention, at what point did I say that kid was free.....Meth much?*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I could be as dense as YOU and say all White people are like John Howard. The very fact that he got off so easily validates the protests of groups like Black Lives Matter. Your deflections from assigning accountability to the perps of this heinous crime is as egregious as that of the prosecutor who wore his racism on his sleeve by being sympathetic to the fiend who,with the help of two friends, raped a hapless handicapped kid with a hanger. Did yo notice that the other two konservatives were not even charged as accomplices?


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


*Listen, snow white, at the end of the day....pay attention, the kids are all in jail, all will be procecuted and all will spend a long time in prison. Now go take a cold shower, eat some cheese and calm down, the animals are in custody.*


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> .*....I mean 750 stupid nigga's died last year because somebody HATED THEIR ASS'S, CHICAGO!! ...*


Almost all of those poor souls were murdered by opposing black gang-bangers.

This isn't a "race thing" as in genetics, but it is certainly a "race thing" as far as culture. 

The number one killer of young black men 15-34?  Homicide, usually by other young black men.  Just under 50% of all black male deaths ages 15-24 are from homicide.  For white males in the same age group it's about 8%.  Anyone besides me see a problem here?  Hint: It's not guns.

Leading Causes of Death in Males - Men's Health - CDC

https://www.cdc.gov/men/lcod/2013/blackmales2013.pdf

https://www.cdc.gov/men/lcod/2013/whitemen2013.pdf


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



You want LIFE sentences for Blacks who beat up a White kid but you are silent on the hand slap konservative  John Howard received after sexually assaulting a handicapped Black kid
with a coat hanger. You damn racist bastards are making America look more like Nazi Germany every day.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


"...*the nigga's will all go to prison and the world, will still have to deal with Dillion."*


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Didn't you just accuse me of that? You  liberals make monkeys look smart.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


 
Her is a link where the skin colors were reversed and the culprits were patted on the head by  the prosecutor and send home after sexually assaulting a Black handicapped kid  with a clothes hanger. Where is the global outrage you predicted?

White football player accused of raping black, disabled team-mate avoids prison


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Again, has Sharpton, BLM or the usual suspects made a statement today?
Why not?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2017)

I wonder what motivated these kids to do this.

It couldn't be the fact that, since Trump announced, hundreds of celebrities and sports figures and politicians and pundits and teachers and professors and "media" figures have been calling him a racist and a hater and a Nazi and Hitler and far more.

I mean, it's not as if anyone actually LISTENS to celebrities and sports figures and politicians and pundits and teachers and professors and media figures, y'know?


.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

* The 30-minute assault was watched by 16,000 people.

Facebook refuses to explain why live video of attack wasn't removed sooner*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Are you sure you are responding to the right thread? The title I responded to is "Black teens kidnap and torque White teen." At first I didn't condone what happened to the White kid but the more I converse with Trump trash like you,  the more I begin to have second thoughts. If the White "victi"m is anything like the RW crowd here on USMB, he deserved every punch and kick.
And I am FAR from shutting up. I will continue to expose the double standard cretins like you exemplify in the administration of justice.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



They wouldn't be if it weren't for people like me reacting to the video. 

UPDATE: New Footage In Torture/Kidnapping Of Special Needs

Police Chief Eddie Johnson and Commander Kevin Duffin spoke of the incident, saying it may have just been a case of stupid decisions.  “Kids make stupid mistakes, I shouldn’t call them kids, they are legally adults, but they are young adults and they make stupid decisions,” said Commander Kevin Duffin.

I have two autistic sons and if this happened to one of them, those 4 animals would be dead.  I might have to do time, but I would at least know they would never do this to another soul.  They aren't even humane anymore.  I don't think they can ever come back from this.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > .*....I mean 750 stupid nigga's died last year because somebody HATED THEIR ASS'S, CHICAGO!! ...*
> ...


*Listen, I'm the last person on earth to come up with why's in the black community, start with young dumb ghetto parents raising kids and they're kids themselves...its a cycle we can't seem to break and its costing us yet another generation of wasted talent and lives.  I don't blame white people, I don't blame black people, I blame the parents of any child that comes into this world, unloved, unchallenged and unwanted. Its that simple. Sadly, the black community is unequipped to handle what has become our black nations shame...far too many sell outs, too many young girls desperate for love in all the wrong faces and too many leaders from all walks of life; anxious to exploit them for a votes and thier dollars.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Now do you feel better?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder what motivated these kids to do this.
> 
> It couldn't be the fact that, since Trump announced, hundreds of celebrities and sports figures and politicians and pundits and teachers and professors and "media" figures have been calling him a racist and a hater and a Nazi and Hitler and far more.
> 
> ...


What motivates them is a culture that says God does not exist and humans are lower than animals.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



you are getting to be as sick as they are.  How on earth can you defend them and attack a special needs young man?  This is about the 4 animals that attacked and tortured an 18 year old special needs man.  You want to discuss other things, fine, but don't get upset when we don't take the bait.  I'm too concerned about this subject right now.  I have two autistic sons and this hits home with me.  "He deserved every punch and kick?"  Come here and say that to my face, I'll make sure there will be no way you will be leaving.  I don't care how much time I have to do, you don't treat my children like that.  This 18 year old is SPECIAL NEEDS.  I will protect them to the death.  You are a very sick person.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Odium said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Thats it, come on out of that closet BOY!  Let me hear that racism roar.Now that Trump has taken this country back (tee hee) you feel masculine again. (from behind your keyboard)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> At first I didn't condone what happened to the White kid but the more I converse with Trump trash like you, the more I begin to have second thoughts.



There you have it. Lefties will torture others because the snowflakes don't like someone online.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




Absolutely. How old was that POS who murdered the people in the church in Charleston?  He was very young.  That shouldn't mean anything.  If you are 18 and commit any crime...you pay the price as an adult.

THE ACLU will certainly represent this poor victim of this hate crime.....RIGHT?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 5, 2017)

All Trumpsters! do not let these punks get off lightly. Demand the proper punishment for these punks from law officials or this kind of shit will continue and it could be someone you know next time. Don't put this on the back burner. Stay vigilant.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Clean your ghetto faggot, then get back to us.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Did I say anything about the coat hangar case? No you friggin retard. He should have gotten life also.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


A person who WASN'T A COWARD would  take on & confront racism in REAL LIFE.

FUCK OFF TOOL


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Shoot him in the face and leave him in the street, too.

Don't keep up your bullshit LIES.

I AM A CONSERVATIVE.  I VOTED FOR TRUMP.  I want these 4 pieces of shit to be shot in the face and left in the stereet.  I want the POS that shot up the church to be executed 6 months AGO (shot in the face and left in the street). I want the JOhn Howard guy to be shot in the face and left in the street.

What is my hypocrisy?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Don Lemon drunk on CNN. Which is a switch. Normally you have to be drunk to watch CNN.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


You aren't bursting MY bubble. All you are doing is deflecting. I am not impressed by whitewashed accounts concocted by RW state attorney generals. Some of them are just as racist as the people who put them in office. BTW, if the injuries sustained in the attack were evidence enough  to warrant a plea bargain deal those same injuries would IMHO be enough to justify a trial for sexual assault.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Proof or it's fake news.


----------



## GaryDog (Jan 5, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live




Not real.  Fake, MSM news.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


Libtards are stupid


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Leftie isn't the proper term. Minority trash is


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

Make no mistake, this isn't about political ideology anymore that Dylan Roof was. This is ghetto trash acting out on their racism. Period. Full stop. End of story. People like this are too stupid to have even a clue about politics.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


 Me..a liberal? heh heh heh! I am true Conservative, not a konservative like YOU. I seek truth an justice for all.   Your ilk seeks to maintain RW hegemony at any cost. Justice, to you is  a euphemism for 'Just US." BTW a monkey is higher on the scale of evolution than a fucking weasel like YOU.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

look at these bratty punks! DESPICABLE HUMANS!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




What are your ideals that are consistent with conservatism.....specifically?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> * The 30-minute assault was watched by 16,000 people.
> 
> Facebook refuses to explain why live video of attack wasn't removed sooner*


. Thought they were going to be the new moderating heroes of the anti-fake news crowds ?? Just like the show "The View", how does America end up allowing these chaotic unsavory elements within our society now, to find a platform to do so much damage or influencing from these days ??


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a true conservative. You're not even a fake conservative. You're just a trashy human being.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


^
Questions another man's masculinity and says 'teehee'.

Can't make this shit up, folks.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


 I gave a link to the clothes hanger story. See the post I submitted that is dominated by a picture of the culprit beaming  like trapped rat into the lens of a police camera.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > * The 30-minute assault was watched by 16,000 people.
> ...




Looks like we know who "THE DEPLORABLES" are.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 5, 2017)

Washington Post
*Hate crime charges filed after 'reprehensible' video shows attack on mentally ill man in Chicago*


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Chicago Police initially said the 4 blacks were just acting "stupidly." If they tortured a dog would the Police say they were acting stupidly?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No one but trolls give a fuck about your "story"

Post on topic troll


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

16,000 FACEBOOK VIEWERS....NO ONE CALLED POLICE.

Just awesome.  I hope every single one of them has something horrible happen to them and people watch without helping.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Whoever coined the term "reverse racism" deserves as much scorn as the author of "compassionate conservative." No reverse. It's just racism


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Kidnapping someone for as long as 48 hours, streaming their torture live on the Internet is a form of domestic terrorism.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Chicago Police initially said the 4 blacks were just acting "stupidly." If they tortured a dog would the Police say they were acting stupidly?




They are better off IN THE PUBLIC EYE that they "ONLY" tortured a mentally handicapped white person than a DOG.

Legally, they are PROPER FUCKED.

This case will get HATE CRIME legislation repealed...you watch.  The snowflakes who only wanted White Heterosexual Christian MALES to be prosecuted under these HATE CRIME LAWS are going to be FUCKING PISSED OFF!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 5, 2017)

I think disabled people need to be specially protected with crimes against the disabled calling for very strong consequences...


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


*We're clearly in good company with a large portion of the American Stupid, so carry on, dumb ass!!*


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Why do you keep trying to derail this into your vendetta for the ACLU?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


You are no conservative, dope. You are a fucking POS K-K-Konservative. You don't even know what you are. Trump-Bots have rejected conservatism and have been fooled into replacing it 
with populism. Trump and gang will have you  populist caucs voting republican for the next 200 years while they steal you blind and blame the theft on Blacks and Hispanics.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Police initially said the 4 blacks were just acting "stupidly." If they tortured a dog would the Police say they were acting stupidly?
> ...


*Because this isn't a hate crime...every time a nigga fucks with a white person, which is what, every 10  years.....its now a hate crime?? Own the fact, white people are now the new victims of society, woe is me motherfuckers who want to whine about everything thats black....just own it. Be the new black, might as well, in a few years you will be....*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




The ACLU is VERY RELEVANT in a HATE CRIME case.

I would like to see them represent the victim who had their civil rights violated.

Sorry if it's distracting to you on a 45 page thread.  Maybe try Adderall so you are not "DERAILED" by my 2 posts out of the thousands in this thread.  I clearly hit a nerve.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I think disabled people need to be specially protected with crimes against the disabled calling for very strong consequences...


Which exemplifies how silly our laws have become.  I do not believe in "hate crimes".  If it was four white teens who did this, the "hate crime" aspect would be dropped.  Why should one group of torturers be given lighter treatment than others? 

Dylan Roof committed a heinous crime by murdering 9 innocent, unarmed church goers in cold blood.  That alone deserves the death penalty.  What does making it a hate crime do?  Execute him twice?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




What are your conservative ideals?  Specifically?


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> look at these bratty punks! DESPICABLE HUMANS!


*Who are captured and going to jail for a very long time. Stupid nigga's with nothing to do are now the new prison meat. So cheer up, the white kid is alive and kickin, unlike white hate crimes when we end up DEAD!!*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Legally, they are being charged with hate crimes.  Maybe you should talk to the DA.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 5, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > I think disabled people need to be specially protected with crimes against the disabled calling for very strong consequences...
> ...


*We all know that the city of Chicago is so desperate to put whitey on the map with so many negro's making the news these days, so go for it, enjoy the spoils and maybe just maybe end up solving a murder crime along the way....instead of 750, they'll windle it down to 749*


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Retard^^^°


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 If you had read the next sentence you would have noticed it began with the preposition "if."
That "if" sets the parameters for understanding the former statement. I can't help that your education limits your ability to understand the grammatical mechanics of elementary English.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

Depending on how the retarded kid comes through the trauma, death penalty shouldn't be off the table.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *Because this isn't a hate crime...every time a nigga fucks with a white person, which is what, every 10  years.....*


Every ten years is wildly incorrect.  How about over *400 murders* of whites by black offenders per year?  This obviously doesn't cover assaults, rapes, robberies and other violent crimes. 

Expanded Homicide Data Table 6


----------



## Preacher (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Uh dumbass I am a PROUD White Supremacist and have no problem saying so here or in public....I have defended myself and others against coons and anti white trash like you before I carry 24/7 even though I live in a really nice white town to raise my kids in....I am scared of nothing and MILLIONS of us were here BEFORE Trump became president and before Trump even ran. You morons are just now realizing it because you thought the big boss man would quietly go away and White people would slink back to being scared of coon trash.....haha....never afraid of coons nor anti white trash like you. I have marched with "hate groups" I have attended rallies etc. I have ZERO problem with being identified....bring it on.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I directly quoted you. 
You're as evil as the Chicago 4 are.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

This will turn your stomach. Here are more progressives acting progressive. Complete intolerance. Racist. And violent.

Chicago foursome in custody after live streaming kidnapping and torturing Trump supporter


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 5, 2017)

So much for that idiotic rightwing myth that black on white crime is never prosecuted as a hate crime.

PS...

...I told you so.  Now you know I was right, and you're stupid.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


That is my point ya friggin' moron. You DIDN"T say anything about my comparison of those two cases.  Don't be shy in the future, Spit it out so I will know where you stand... If you don't , I'll get on your ass just likeI would any other racist  bahs-turd lurking hereabouts.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

here's how you avoid getting kidnapped by black folks...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


 I'm worse if you are a threat to me or my family!


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> The ACLU is VERY RELEVANT in a HATE CRIME case.
> 
> I would like to see them represent the victim who had their civil rights violated.
> 
> Sorry if it's distracting to you on a 45 page thread.  Maybe try Adderall so you are not "DERAILED" by my 2 posts out of the thousands in this thread.  I clearly hit a nerve.


Yes they are IF the victim isn't already being represented.  In this case, the victim is being represented by the state so the ACLU isn't needed.

The fact you immediately resorted to bully tactics tells me you are scared of looking stupid.  No fear, it's already done so live with it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> here's how you avoid getting kidnapped by black folks...


Yeah. That's how you get shot instead. Lol


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Trust me, I don't run from racists or racism in real life or in cyberspace.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 5, 2017)

But but but . . . that's an isolated incident.

Just like the countless others in recent years.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

Perfectly summarizes the left...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No Marine likes Jerry Brown


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 5, 2017)

Democrats WANT racism to exist. They NEED racism to exist. 

Truth is, it may actually exist, but in such a minuscule portion of the population as to be laughable, and in all races. 

You have to feel sorry for them, their lies of inequality are falling to pieces before their eyes. 

That makes me very happy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Tell me more snowflake.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

Fellow conservatives - it is more important than _ever_ than you be well armed, well trained, and very aware. With each passing day that the left becomes more intolerant and more violent, you have to be able to defend yourself. Remember - the left does not "man up". There is no 1-on-1. They attack in mobs (small or large) like they did to this poor victim above. *Protect yourself and your loved one's*.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > The ACLU is VERY RELEVANT in a HATE CRIME case.
> ...


The aclu OFTEN sticks it's nose into cases regardless of legal counsel. They are doing it here in KC right now.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Democrats WANT racism to exist. They NEED racism to exist. Truth is, it may actually exist, but in such a minuscule portion of the population as to be laughable, and in all races. You have to feel sorry for them, their lies of inequality are falling to pieces before their eyes. That makes me very happy.


Absolutely. That's why George Soros is paying people to cry "racism" and then riot.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


Well I can respect your consistency. Too bad a lot of populistr konservative don't believe in equality before the law.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 5, 2017)

Weird.

The white nationalist movement supported Donald Trump...


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Weird.
> 
> The white nationalist movement supported Donald Trump...



All 6 of em.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 Snowflakes are White and don't survive well when things get heated. I am a kiln dried brown brick hurled by God to smash through racism everywhere I encounter it. Look out...you are  directly in the path of my trajectory.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Weird.
> ...


Little Mattieboy thinks the KKK has millions of members.  No one told him the truth and he is not intelligent enough to figure it out on his own.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>



Well, I agree, the culprits ought to be taken to task. I just wish peole like you would be more sympathetic when the skin colors are reversed.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 5, 2017)

gipper said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Matthew, as it with most morons, need an enemy to exist to deflect from all the insanity of the progressive left.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Good ole Democrats. Nice folks, huh?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


My story has relevance because it exposes the double standard that prompted  your attention to this thread.


----------



## 1stRambo (Jan 5, 2017)

Yo, you forgot? They worship the Devil!!!
They Will Tell You This If You Join The Democrat Party: "HELL"





"GTP"


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> I am a kiln dried brown brick hurled by God to smash through racism everywhere I encounter it. Look out...you are directly in the path of my trajectory


Sorry, but shit doesn't make good bricks. Dried shit easily crumbles.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


1) I saw your post claiming a link but there was no link.  Nonetheless, I found one: John R.K. Howard & Tanner Ward: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know

2) Those three idiots are rapists and deserved prison.

3) Just because a douchebag Idaho prosecutor let those three idiots get away with rape and assault doesn't mean the four idiots in the OP should get away with their crimes.

4) There's still the lawsuit and, possibly, federal prosecution.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Maybe you guys should be spending more time on smashing through books.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> I just wish peole like you would be more sympathetic when the skin colors are reversed


Did you hear these guys laughing?

They get orgasmic joy in brutalizing others.

Go lecture these wandering shreds of subhuman debris.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Stories reversed? Do you have a story about a group of white teens torturing a black guy?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


There is no double standard jackass. Blacks fake racism to have a reason to act out. You are no different.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

5 hours they tortured this poor kid.  Five hours!  He must have thought he was going to die a hundred times.

It's not the black vermin's fault, they were high on marijuana.  That makes it all better.  

Execute them.  A bullet right in the forehead.  They will never get high again.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 5, 2017)

Funny how Dylan Roof shooting 9 black Christians at their church to start a race war  is an insolated incident .   But these fools represent the left ??!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> look at these bratty punks! DESPICABLE HUMANS!


Scum.

Hope they get twenty years.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


How about a white guy pouring lighter fluid down the throat of a black girl then setting her on fire.   Is there a story for that one.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow. This looks like the biggest victimhood orgasm that the Trump-snowflakes have ever had.

Trump-thugs, it is unseemly for you all to be convulsing in rapture over this crime. It makes you look like disgusting human beings. I mean, even more so than usual.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


I espouse Christian values.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


How about a story about a group of Republican voters ripping a hillary supporter out of his car and kicking the shit out of him while one is carjacking him.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually, I think it was 5 


Pop23 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Weird.
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Are you a white boy pretending to be black? Ya know, down with the cause yo...


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> look at these bratty punks! DESPICABLE HUMANS!


And they call the victim "disabled." I doubt these 4 have a combined IQ in the triple digits.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > look at these bratty punks! DESPICABLE HUMANS!
> ...



Execution would be better.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Deflect??? Come on man.
The kid deserves every cent  he sues for.
There's no question the kid was assaulted. And I originally thought the coat hanger penetrated his anus. But given the time frame and how hard that would actually be, I'm not so sure. A coat hanger down  his pants doesn't mean a coat hanger up is anus. But you want maximum affect don't you.
The only people on the AG's side are the people in Dietrich. I'm sure the plea deal was he is never to come back to Idaho again.
People outside the community are furious.
I personally know every single person involved in this and I've never heard racist stuff from the parents.
It's obvious you have a narrative and your sticking with it.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 5, 2017)

You know whats missing? Whites rioting in the streets. Had 4 white teens tortured a retarded black teen, niggerrs would be wall to wall on every main street in America. 

But whites are obviously more civilized.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 I treat  good books with respect, I don't smash thought them. Is that what YOU do? It shows!


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 5, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Funny how Dylan Roof shooting 9 black Christians at their church to start a race war  is an insolated incident .   But these fools represent the left ??!


Dylan Roof voted for Obama, dumbass.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Wow. This looks like the biggest victimhood orgasm that the Trump-snowflakes have ever had.
> 
> Trump-thugs, it is unseemly for you all to be convulsing in rapture over this crime. It makes you look like disgusting human beings. I mean, even more so than usual.


Not all Democrats are thugs, but all thugs are Democrats.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Yo still haven't explained the plea bargain and probation. Why charge the assailant at all if there was no evidence to support the allegations against him?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The aclu OFTEN sticks it's nose into cases regardless of legal counsel. They are doing it here in KC right now.


What's the case in KC?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish peole like you would be more sympathetic when the skin colors are reversed
> ...


Psychopaths of any stripe deserve the scorn of all of us. That includes White and Black ones.  My agenda here is a call for equality under the law. I am no apologist for wrongdoing  from anyone.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You getting on my ass doesn't scare me one bit, as long as you don't think I am your boyfriend.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 Blacks FAKE racism? BWHAHAHAHA! Racism is so endemic in this country through social conditioning your  konservative mind doesn't even process it when it happens.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like they will get charged with a hate crime

Hate crime, battery charges filed against four black suspects accused in beating of white man streamed live on Facebook


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Looks like they will get charged with a hate crime
> 
> Hate crime, battery charges filed against four black suspects accused in beating of white man streamed live on Facebook


Public pressure? Didn't seem to be going that way earlier.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Does that equate to White guys gassing millions of White people in makeshift gas chambers and then burning  the bodies in  crematories?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Maybe you guys should be spending more time on smashing through books.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > How about a white guy pouring lighter fluid down the throat of a black girl then setting her on fire.   Is there a story for that one.
> ...


You guys are going wildly off course.  FWIW, Rwanda was a lot closer in time, only 22 years ago as opposed to 70+ years ago.  Neither of which applies to the US or this crime.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The plea bargain was "crime against a child."
and 3 years probation.
Depends on the evidence on the plea deal. 
Forcible penetration that was thought to have occurred maybe didn't occur so they went for the lessor.
No one really knows cause  it's sealed.
Believe me when even a scintilla of news surfaces about this case it's on the 6;00 news.

The Ward kid still has another date with the Judge.
I don't know the fate of the minor. And the court won't release his name. Although I know who it is.
You refer to us as Konservatives. That's not the case. This area is pissed about this.They want the Daniels to get their day in court.
The Daniels have a 20 million dollar judgement.
I hope they win 40 million.
They've move from Dietrich to Hansen I know that.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


But the Crusades!  The Crusades!

Sorry wrong minority. 

Tim McVeigh!  Tim McVeigh! !!

It has been rumored, unchallenged, that Hitler and Goebbles were fond of pumpernickel bread.  Therefore everyone who likes pumpernickel bread is Hitler and Goebbles,  both.

God Bless Jefferson Davis.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

peabody said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


You are an incredibly thoughtless and stupid little racist.   Aren't you.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 5 hours they tortured this poor kid.  Five hours!  He must have thought he was going to die a hundred times.
> 
> It's not the black vermin's fault, they were high on marijuana.  That makes it all better.
> 
> Execute them.  A bullet right in the forehead.  They will never get high again.


Weed has nothing to do with this behavior.  That's just plain silly.   Weed doesn't stop animals from acting like animals.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Even so, it seems those three got off with a gentle slap on the wrist.  The previous link I posted stated this wasn't the first time they harassed this kid either.  Agreed about the lawsuit.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear BLM and ghetto thugs just remember we don't hold our guns sideways.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Note to #BLM members and supporters: Notice there are no riots, no demonstrators blocking traffic or other unlawful public events to incite racial tension? That's because law abiding citizens...well, abide by the law. Law abiding citizens look to the law and to the courts, not to the streets, for justice.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Snowflakes are white?  Pretty funny.....racist cocksucker.  How about this one.....Coons Are For Hunting.  Do like the sound of that?  Fucking racist dipshit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > 5 hours they tortured this poor kid.  Five hours!  He must have thought he was going to die a hundred times.
> ...


It helps them act like animals.  If we executed druggies including pot heads, these four would have been fertilizer already.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Reed the comments section at 
Magicvalley.com
kmtv.com
You'll   see  99.9 pct agree with you.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

They didn't let the Chicago kidnapping victim go - he escaped! What would they have done to him if he had not escaped?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Thanks, but I don't see the article nor the comments.  Nonetheless, I hope the DA loses his job in the next election.  He's a putz.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

I am so glad these idiotic pieces of shit broadcast the whole thing live.

Otherwise, snowflakes would claim this was fake news and lies.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Looks like they will get charged with a hate crime
> 
> Hate crime, battery charges filed against four black suspects accused in beating of white man streamed live on Facebook


Given the  limited information t hand, I am compelled to agree with the charge.  However, if it turns out the victim is a carbon copy of Dylan Roof, [users= Meathead[/users] or [users=Shootspeeders[/users], I would contribute to the defense fund of those 4.


Divine.Wind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


My response was to a universal stab at Blacks everywhere. The mention of Black misdeeds  in this thread  automatically assumes an  intrinsic character that marks  Blacks  everywhere.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> I am so glad these idiotic pieces of shit broadcast the whole thing live.
> 
> Otherwise, snowflakes would claim this was fake news and lies.


I think a good civil rights lawyer (racist) could use the fact that they broadcast the whole thing live as proof that those animals did not have sufficient mental capacity to know what they were doing was wrong.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 5, 2017)

Well isn't this  special


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> They didn't let the Chicago kidnapping victim go - he escaped! What would they have done to him if he had not escaped?



I think we know the answer. 

Hopefully he will be able to recover, but he is very likely to end up suffering PTSD from the incident.

Worse PTSD than snowflakes have suffered since Election Day.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The great thing about attributing all of society's problems to historic institutional racism is that there's very little the government can actually do about racism.  Racism is in people's hearts and minds, people like you.  So for mainstream media, left wing academia, and the Obama Administration to constantly reduce every problem down to racism is to say that all problems are unsolvable.  Gee whiz, I wonder if we can figure out who benefits from that?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > I am so glad these idiotic pieces of shit broadcast the whole thing live.
> ...



Sure, good lawyers can do anything. OJ Simpson walked from double murder 1. 

Most people on a jury will find the video very disturbing. These idiots are in deep shit.

There is not circumstantial evidence or just testimony. There is a 30 minute video of the torture.
Whether or not they committed the crime is not even an issue. It will be legal navigation of the statutes.

They will hopefully do at least 10 years, but they should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. These pieces of shit are a serious threat to society.

That guy who was tortured was allegedly their "friend".

Maybe I am old school, but I don't think you should treat friends that way.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Virginia Man Charged with Providing Material Support to ISIL

A "Virginian"! Like Washington & Madison. (Mohamad)


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


I dont know man, was he bogarting the joint?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Note to #BLM members and supporters: Notice there are no riots, no demonstrators blocking traffic or other unlawful public events to incite racial tension? That's because law abiding citizens...well, abide by the law. Law abiding citizens look to the law and to the courts, not to the streets, for justice.


Aww, ain't that sweet. Konservatves know they are going to get justice so they have no need to riot. People protest when there is an uncertainty about receiving justice. White people own the system so they trust those who they put in charge to defend all that is White. Blacks and Hispanics don't have that luxury.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

"but i read online that you cant be racist towards white People" said one of the teens who kidnapped a handicap man to their public defender


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...




Well, that would be reason enough...if that evidence comes to light, they should walk.  If he doesn't know PUFF PUFF GIVE, he should be tortured


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Note to #BLM members and supporters: Notice there are no riots, no demonstrators blocking traffic or other unlawful public events to incite racial tension? That's because law abiding citizens...well, abide by the law. Law abiding citizens look to the law and to the courts, not to the streets, for justice.
> ...




You're not a good troll.  Night Night.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "but i read online that you cant be racist towards white People" said one of the teens who kidnapped a handicap man to their public defender




"I READ IT ONLINE" is a legal defense for snowflakes.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


 I am inclined to believe you really would like to see pot heads murdered. You are one creepy MF!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Thanks! In my heart I always knew it!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 5, 2017)

More obama legacy.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Obama should invite the victim to the WHITE HOUSE like he invited the CLOCK BOY.

One was a REAL hate crime.....the other was bullshit.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they will get charged with a hate crime
> ...


Let's see if we can guess which group comprising 14% of the population commits 52% of the homicides.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


what are you mad about? You aren't White...no one is. And people of my race have never been associated with coons. Did you think I am Black? heh heh heh! I have never revealed my race... I am ALL of them... just call me human... go on! attack THAT race..heh heh heh!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


In the world or in Salt Lake City?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


^
^
^
√


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

put them on the front lines over in syria unarmed!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

Seems like a stand up guy. The media will probably build a movement around him, like they did the thug Mike Brown.

WATCH: Here's A #BLMKidnapping Perpetrator's "Dope" & "Hoes" Gangster Rap Music Video - GotNews


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Weird. The white nationalist movement supported Donald Trump...


Weird. All of the racism and the violence keeps coming from the left. Every single week we are seeing horrific attacks by progressives because of the false narrative that you people keep pushing. Certainly didn't see any conservatives horribly attacking people because Obama was elected (and he actually _is_ racist).


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Looks like they will get charged with a hate crime
> 
> Hate crime, battery charges filed against four black suspects accused in beating of white man streamed live on Facebook


Good


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how Dylan Roof shooting 9 black Christians at their church to start a race war  is an insolated incident .   But these fools represent the left ??!
> ...


Astounding how stupid progressives are, isn't it? They *never* have the facts straight.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 5, 2017)

I hope they get put down like dogs

-Geaux


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

This one is truly awful. The kid was handicapped too. Democrats should be ashamed of the evil they've spawned. This kind of tragedy is a result of Obama and Democrat constant incitement. All their shameful Race-Baiting is gonna lead to much more violence. Expect more senseless Democrat violence like this.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Wow. This looks like the biggest victimhood orgasm that the Trump-snowflakes have ever had.
> 
> Trump-thugs, it is unseemly for you all to be convulsing in rapture over this crime. It makes you look like disgusting human beings. I mean, even more so than usual.


The fact that you celebrate a special needs white person being tortured by four black Dumbocrats is disgusting even by your standards. There is a special place in hell for you, your ignorance, and your hate, mammy.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> This one is truly awful. The kid was handicapped too. Democrats should be ashamed of the evil they've spawned. This kind of tragedy is a result of Obama and Democrat constant incitement. All their shameful Race-Baiting is gonna lead to much more violence. Expect more senseless Democrat violence like this.


And to think that disgusting little mamooth is celebrating it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


Oh my.  You don't know.  I'm sure someone will be happy to enlighten you.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Saw a talking head on the news that no defense lawyer wants this case in front of a jury.  They'll plead out.  I agree.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...


I heard on the news this afternoon that they will be prosecuting this as a hate crime.  Now we wait to see if it's a conviction.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Wow. This looks like the biggest victimhood orgasm that the Trump-*snowflakes* have ever had.
> 
> Trump-thugs, it is unseemly for you all to be convulsing in rapture over this crime. It makes you look like disgusting human beings. I mean, even more so than usual.


Isn't it fall-down hilarious that progressives are so stupid they can't come up with their own terms. Not only do they steal ours - but they can't even apply them properly.

Trump supporters are the polar opposite of "snowflakes". They don't fall apart when life doesn't give them exactly what they want like progressives such as mamooth do.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > This one is truly awful. The kid was handicapped too. Democrats should be ashamed of the evil they've spawned. This kind of tragedy is a result of Obama and Democrat constant incitement. All their shameful Race-Baiting is gonna lead to much more violence. Expect more senseless Democrat violence like this.
> ...



Very sick people. It's the evil the Democratic Party has spawned. It's been inciting racial violence for years. And i hate to say it, but we're gonna see much more of it. After Trump won, they really went off the deep end with their hysterical Race-Baiting. It will lead to more Democrat violence.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 5, 2017)

P@triot said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


They actually believe there are scores of "far right" millennials....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2017)

Washington post says the feral were driven to their behavior by a pro Trump narrative.  That will be their defense.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 5, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Democrats WANT racism to exist. They NEED racism to exist.
> 
> Truth is, it may actually exist, but in such a minuscule portion of the population as to be laughable, and in all races.
> 
> ...


And it is "WHITE LIBERALS" that want it to exist, they are the ones that encourage these acts, and then provide cover for their army of minorities through the media, it is all designed to tear down the America they do not want and replace it with their America, and white men are the enemy of white liberal America...the folks that commit these acts are the white lefts expendables...they will go to jail while white liberals explain how this was caused by white America...it is time to hold white liberals completely responsible for these acts or they will be allowed to keep perpetrating these acts, time to cut the head off the beast or just live with it by ignoring the root of the problem.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No doubt there are too many racists on this forum and no doubt many talk tough from the safety of their keyboards.  Still, far too many Lefties claim "racism" is purely a White against Black thing and won't admit that racism is divisive, institutionalized with programs like Affirmative Action and that no particular group has a monopoly on idiocy nor racism.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 5, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Isn't it fall-down hilarious that progressives are so stupid they can't come up with their own terms. Not only do they steal ours - but they can't even apply them properly.



So now you're pretending you made up the word "snowflake." to refer to a wimp? Fascinating.

Would your prefer I used "princess" to describe Trump-fans?



> Trump supporters are the polar opposite of "snowflakes"



Says the ultimate board snowflake.

When you and the other Trump-snowflakes stop having these regular raging meltdowns, we'll stop laughing at you for being such a delicate snowflakes. This board isn't your safe space. We don't care if we trigger you. We're going to keep telling the truth about you pajama-boys, making fun of the failures of you and your messiah, and crying at us won't cause us to stop.

Now, Trump-snowflakes, proceed with your group crying jag.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

Frankeneinstein nailed. Warning: this _will_ make you cringe. These liberals suffer from white guilt because deep down they are racist as _hell_ and believe that black people are just animals that need caring and feeding by those "superior" white libs.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it fall-down hilarious that progressives are so stupid they can't come up with their own terms. Not only do they steal ours - but they can't even apply them properly.
> ...



The fact you think this heinous act is 'no big deal', proves you're likely a psychopath. You need help. I hope you consider getting it. If you choose not to, i think your future looks very bleak. God Bless.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> When you and the other Trump-snowflakes stop having these regular raging meltdowns, we'll stop laughing at you for being such a delicate snowflakes.


Ah....got it! I'm a "snowflake" for not celebrating black Dumbocrats torturing a white special needs individual like you are doing.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


How would you like to begin disputing FBI statistics?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You're a poor excuse for human being......whatever race you might be.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...




If a jury sees the video, the defendants will be in BIG TROUBLE.

No doubt there ill be an attempt by the defense to plea.

The DA should NOT make a deal.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Agreed about the video, which is why they'll plead out.

It's almost always in the state's best interest to take the plea as long as it's just.   The Idaho college students were let off waaaaay too easy.

These punks will be going to prison. Now their lawyers will be negotiating for how long.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 5, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Ah....got it! I'm a "snowflake" for not celebrating black Dumbocrats torturing a white special needs individual like you are doing.



No, you're a snowflake because you're such a delicate little thing. Duh.

And you're a liar for saying I "celebrated", but that's a separate issue. Snowflakes don't have to be liars, and liars don't have to be snowflakes. You just happen to be both.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2017)

can Chicago PD crack the case??????


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Nice example at all, but do you have anything from this century, preferably on this continent? If you have to go to the distant past to find examples, then clearly those of us that are actually alive today, are doing pretty fucking good, so what the fuck do you have to complain about?


----------



## mamooth (Jan 5, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> The fact you think this heinous act is 'no big deal',



You went over the top with that lie. Putting "no big deal" in quotes is you claiming that I said those words, when I said no such thing, and implied no such thing. That makes it an outright lie on your part.

So, why did you tell that lie? In your mind, how do you justify lying like that?

Do you just embrace out-of-control "The ends always justify the means for me and my own side!" relative morality to justify lying?

Or are you a sociopath, someone without a conscience who doesn't even see a need to justify it?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Weird.
> 
> The white nationalist movement supported Donald Trump...




Only after they got their checks from bob craemer and scott foval...the democrat thugs who admitted on video that they were paid by the democrat national committee and the hilary campaign to hire people to incite violence at Trump rallies.....which they admitted to doing on video....

So after the few guys who said they would say they were white nationalists cashed those checks...they did what the democrats wanted....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 5, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Funny how Dylan Roof shooting 9 black Christians at their church to start a race war  is an insolated incident .   But these fools represent the left ??!




No....black lies matter...and their sympathizers who are shooting police officers represent the left......


----------



## S.J. (Jan 5, 2017)

Tank said:


> At least they didn't cook and eat him


Give 'em time.  Eventually they will be.


----------



## Brynmr (Jan 5, 2017)

Blacks are far more racist than whites.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Godboy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Heck.....they're just kids making stupid mistakes.
> ...




The left is complaining about the right politicizing the incident.  Their playbook is so fucking shallow.  If nothing is there, cry racism.  When something is there, cry politics.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2017)

It's always interesting to see what is emphasized in these threads: the plight of the victim?  or the racial/ethnic/religious identification of the perpetrator(s).


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Ah....got it! I'm a "snowflake" for not celebrating black Dumbocrats torturing a white special needs individual like you are doing.
> ...


Well so far snowflake - all you've done is denounce anyone who has shown contempt for this evil crime by Dumbocrats. You have absolutely celebrated and supported it. Believe me mammy - nobody is surprised. We expected as much from you.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It's always interesting to see what is emphasized in these threads: the plight of the victim?  or the racial/ethnic/religious identification of the perpetrator(s).


Both should be. How do you prevent crime if you don't identify who is responsible for it? You can play the liberal and pretend all you want - but the fact is _almost_ all terrorism is committed by muslim males between the ages of 18-42. It doesn't make sense to be on the look out for a 97 year old great grandmother from Nebraska.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It's always interesting to see what is emphasized in these threads: the plight of the victim?  or the racial/ethnic/religious identification of the perpetrator(s).




I was thinking about this like 20 minutes ago.  There have been news reports on it all evening and all they have been discussing is if it is ACTUALLY a HATE CRIME.  There was nothing mentioned about sympathy for the victim that I recall at all.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 5, 2017)

P@triot said:


> You have absolutely celebrated and supported it.



So, you're proudly doubling down on being a lying shitstain.

You're in the running for the "most dishonest person on the board". There are a couple other strong contenders, so keep up the hard work. The pissy mewling quality of your lies is what might give you the edge.

Oh, you understand that, due to your consistently vile behavior, you're going to burn in Hell for eternity, right? You'll probably dream about the fires of Hell tonight. That's God, giving you a warning.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It's always interesting to see what is emphasized in these threads: the plight of the victim?  or the racial/ethnic/religious identification of the perpetrator(s).
> ...



That all seems rather secondary to me.  They were predators taking advantage of a vulnerable person.   How can you better protect people like that?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is a ton of blame to go around for this incident.   At the end of the day, it should be obvious that it's bad to kidnap and torture someone for many hours and stream it live on Facebook.

I wonder if these scumbags will be laughing and giggling at sentencing.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > You have absolutely celebrated and supported it.
> ...


And there goes mammy parroting the words of a conservative. Your IQ _has_ to be in the 70's. I've never seen anyone so incapable of an original thought.

(Now watch as she makes a comment to me about my IQ and original thoughts)


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Wow. This looks like the biggest victimhood orgasm that the Trump-snowflakes have ever had.
> 
> Trump-thugs, it is unseemly for you all to be convulsing in rapture over this crime. It makes you look like disgusting human beings. I mean, even more so than usual.




I see a crime that should be punished.  The discourse is because of the bullshit narrative by the left that HATE CRIMES are only RIGHT ON LEFT.  IT's simply not true.  This incident proves it.

There are sick pieces of shit on both ideological sides...it's not that tough to understand.  Speaking in superlatives usually exposes one's stupidity.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> I see a crime that should be punished.  The discourse is because of the bullshit narrative by the left that HATE CRIMES are only RIGHT ON LEFT.  IT's simply not true.  This incident proves it.
> 
> There are sick pieces of shit on both ideological sides...it's not that tough to understand.  Speaking in superlatives usually exposes one's stupidity.



I think that speaking in absolutes exposes stupidity far more plainly.

One example of that would be saying something like "The discourse is because of the bullshit narrative by the left that HATE CRIMES are only RIGHT ON LEFT.". That would be the bullshit.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. This looks like the biggest victimhood orgasm that the Trump-snowflakes have ever had.
> ...


Be as politically correct as you want - but history has proven that the left almost has the exclusive rights on violence, racism, and crime.

Who created the KKK? The Democrat Party. Who riots in the streets over just a political rally? The Democrat Party. Who closed down a political rally in Chicago because they can't handle free speech or different views? The Democrat Party. I could go on all day.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > I see a crime that should be punished.  The discourse is because of the bullshit narrative by the left that HATE CRIMES are only RIGHT ON LEFT.  IT's simply not true.  This incident proves it.
> ...


Aww....the precious little libtard snowflake continues to have her meltdown. Say it with me now mamooth: *President* Trump.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 5, 2017)

P@triot, can't you just take your beatings like a man, instead of following me around and crying?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Talking about hate crimes in this thread  is relevant  no matter what era or geographical location. We have to do that to find some modicum of understanding why these things happen.

If we just single out those hate crimes that victimize people that look like us, we tend to place more emphasis on those types and demonize the entire race of the perpetrator.  My grievance is directed at the unequal dispensation of justice in similar cases  with perps and victims of different races. You see,   White prosecutors, White judges and jurors reflect the social conditioning that makes my opening sentence relevant here. Given that sobering analysis, few options for acquiring a sense of justice are open to people of color in this country. All they have is a show of force through protests.

Having said that. I hereby condemn the actions of those 4 Black cretins for any part they took in the heinous acts they perpetrated upon their hapless victim. But I am tired of seeing White people do similar things to Black victims  without consequence.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


What do you mean, "enlighten me?"


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I understand that race pimps like yourself find this a very difficult situation.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2017)

Best tactic: Blame Trump hate speech for ruining these fine young black people's lives.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 6, 2017)

mamooth said:


> P@triot, can't you just take your beatings like a man, instead of following me around and crying?


"Beating"? You've spent two straight months crying your snowflake little eyes out over Hitlery Clinton and looking stupid with your "predictions". Say it with me now: *President* Trump.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 6, 2017)

They have now been charged with a "hate crime" _and_ "kidnapping". They will be going away for a long time. When you read just how heinous this crime is, it's impossible to understand how people like Mamooth could celebrate it and condemn conservatives for speaking out against it.

Chicago torture video: 4 charged with hate crimes, kidnapping - CNN.com


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> No doubt there are too many racists on this forum


  We agree on that!



Divine.Wind said:


> Still, far too many Lefties claim "racism" is purely a White against Black thing and won't admit that racism is divisive, institutionalized with programs like Affirmative Action and that no particular group has a monopoly on idiocy nor racism.



 I don't know any lefties so I can;t comment on  any claims a lefty makes. Yo are starting to wander off topic a bit so allow me to guide you back to the subject. Two separate brutal cases of handicap abuse have been revealed to you. One of the victims was White  and one victim was Black. The multiple perpetrators in each case were the opposite race of their victims.
Affirmative Action had nothing to do with either case so why did you bring it up?

Here is my take on racism. Race is a social construct started by a German over 300 years ago.Until then, the concept of race did not  exist. The inventor of race, having explored the world around him  was motivated to impress upon his fellows the blessings of having a fair skin. The world has never recovered from that. White men invented race and have carried it with them everywhere they go.No  reason exists for use of race other than to express dominance of the White race over all others. Reactions to race and racism by people of color do not, IMHO, meet the  prerequisites of racism athough the end results of their actions might be  the same as that of a racist.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Best tactic: Blame Trump hate speech for ruining these fine young black people's lives.


Speaking of race pimp", they ought to call you Meathead the Mack. Looking at your many posts I see most are top heavy with racist slurs and innuendo... That is understandable, you just don't know anything else...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Blacks are far more racist than whites.


Says WHO?


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 6, 2017)

I think there is a job for the original guys in the hood (in prison of course)


----------



## Interpol (Jan 6, 2017)

The double standard in our country couldn't be more clear than this. 

These white kids did even worse, yet the oldest of the bunch got probation and 300 hours of community service. Where was the outrage by the self-righteous alt-right about that one? 

Ex-Idaho football player avoids jail time for violent sexual assault of disabled teammate


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 6, 2017)

A couple more potential 'Obama son's. I suspect Odummy will be talking adoption soon

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 6, 2017)

Why do the guys tilt their heads back? I suppose they have been working on that mug selfie for years

-Geaux


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 6, 2017)

I think it's a reflection of just how far gone from humanity these "kids" are.  It's what happens after a decade of teaching them that "white people" are oppressing them and letting the "bad boy" image cool factor get completely out of hand.  Sprinkle in a little drugs and you get instant "monsters" who have no respect for much of anything, including life and in fact thing they believe they do deserve a medal for such antics - the sick part is that back in the "gang of homies" they probably are praised for it.  Unfortunately we're not allowed to "fix" the problem because "us white folks don't know nuffin" and/or it's "racist" to point out what's going on in the ghetto slums these punks come from.


In other news, my husbands reaction to this was to start looking into AK47s lol  (he's been attempting to fill every possible need with a gun since the last kidlet is 18 this month - I think he's making up for lost time)

He was like, "Ya know hon... the ammo for assault rifle's is dirt cheap...  Plus I don't want to have to pull the trigger so much if a pack shows up."  I was like "Okay honey."  Then a few minutes later he was like, "This one goes into the knife category.  You can't shoot it, unless the attackers happen to be up in the trees." HAHAHA

(Household joke/rules, I'm not allowed to touch knives because I nearly cut the tip of my finger off some years ago; the children immediately instated a MNK ban ("Mom no knives") and have held me to it for the past decade or so.  They would scream like little girls and run out of the kitchen if I picked up a steak knife doing dishes or whatever )


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Talking about hate crimes in this thread  is relevant  no matter what era or geographical location. We have to do that to find some modicum of understanding why these things happen.
> 
> If we just single out those hate crimes that victimize people that look like us, we tend to place more emphasis on those types and demonize the entire race of the perpetrator.  My grievance is directed at the unequal dispensation of justice in similar cases  with perps and victims of different races. You see,   White prosecutors, White judges and jurors reflect the social conditioning that makes my opening sentence relevant here. Given that sobering analysis, few options for acquiring a sense of justice are open to people of color in this country. All they have is a show of force through protests.
> 
> Having said that. I hereby condemn the actions of those 4 Black cretins for any part they took in the heinous acts they perpetrated upon their hapless victim. But I am tired of seeing White people do similar things to Black victims  without consequence.


1)  Hate crimes in general, yes, but as a tit-for-tat.  The "modicum of understanding" is that some people are fucking assholes.  No matter what group, profession, nationality, state, "race" or any other group of human beings the fact remains a small portion of them are going to do brutal stupid shit like this incident.  Unless you want to exert complete control over human beings with machines reading their minds at all times you won't be able to stop that portion of society that does stuff like this.

2)  "White prosecutors, White judges and jurors reflect the social conditioning"  Translation: _ It's Whitey's fault_.  Bullshit.  As it happens, the US is about 74% white, so it's no surprise there are more judges, prosecutors and jurors who are white.  The problem you are seeing isn't a race one no matter how hard you want it to be, it's a local/state one.  The prosecutor in question is in Dietrich, Idaho, population under 400.  There's outrage across the state for this idiot: Dietrich High athletes raped black, mentally disabled teammate, lawsuit claims    The four torturers in the OP are Chicago, IL.  In a nation of 320+ Million, anyone who expects justice to be dispensed exactly the same is dreaming.  Unless we allow machines to do it that won't happen.  Even Federal courts vary because of judges and courts.   In the Idaho case, I hope the Feds get involved and I also hope the prosecutor loses his job.

3) "_White people do similar things to Black victims  without consequence_"  How often does that happen?  Sure you can find instances of it, but the same can be said of black offenders for the reasons I mentioned above:  local/state circumstances.  A year ago a Paradise, CA cop killed a drunk motorist (see the video below).  The prosecutor let the cop off.  Both ended up losing their jobs.  Both cop and victim were white.  Did you hear about this?  Did you protest about it?  Or do you only care when it's a white harming a black?

The shooting is at 1:10.  The blurred part is the body of a woman who was thrown clear of the crash.  Notice the cop not checking the bodies.  Instead, he's looking for the shell casing of the shot he just fired.

Ex-Paradise police officer to stand trial in fatal on-duty shooting

What does this have to do with your points?  To prove that bad shit happens regardless of race.  Yes, you can go into thousands of murders and pick out *only* the ones where a white kills a black then pick out *only* the ones where the white wasn't convicted.  It wouldn't surprise me if you found a dozen of them....out of thousands.  What does that prove?  Nothing except you are cherry-picking the evidence to prove your point.  You're not the only one who does this.  Other racists do the same thing with black on white murders.  It's bullshit.  A better source is the FBI statistics or other reliable sources.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 6, 2017)

Interpol said:


> The double standard in our country couldn't be more clear than this.
> 
> These white kids did even worse, yet the oldest of the bunch got probation and 300 hours of community service. Where was the outrage by the self-righteous alt-right about that one?
> 
> Ex-Idaho football player avoids jail time for violent sexual assault of disabled teammate


Regional differences as I mentioned above.  One case is in small town Idaho where people all across the state are outraged.  The other is in Chicago, Illinois.  What is your proposed solution?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 6, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> I think it's a reflection of just how far gone from humanity these "kids" are.  It's what happens after a decade of teaching them that "white people" are oppressing them and letting the "bad boy" image cool factor get completely out of hand.  Sprinkle in a little drugs and you get instant "monsters" who have no respect for much of anything, including life and in fact thing they believe they do deserve a medal for such antics - the sick part is that back in the "gang of homies" they probably are praised for it.  Unfortunately we're not allowed to "fix" the problem because "us white folks don't know nuffin" and/or it's "racist" to point out what's going on in the ghetto slums these punks come from.
> 
> 
> In other news, my husbands reaction to this was to start looking into AK47s lol  (he's been attempting to fill every possible need with a gun since the last kidlet is 18 this month - I think he's making up for lost time)
> ...


I have a couple of AKs and love them.  Be sure to get soft-point or hollow point ammo.  It's just slightly more expensive, but most ranges don't allow FMJ and it makes a better round for hunting or shooting home invaders.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 6, 2017)

Not my department.   (I'm pretty sure we could pull some strings and shoot on the training range.  Husband is a vet and my father's a four star and prior commander of the base heh)

Funny related story, my father made me learn how to jack up a pickup and change the tires, I had to learn how to put chains on my one wheeled wonder, had to haul around a HUGE 5' tall jack and an ice chest full of chains that I couldn't move for the life of me (I'm 5'8" and 125# or so wet.)  He made me learn how to change shingles on the roof, clean gutters, chop wood, and a million other things - yet... I've never shot a gun in all my 43 years.  I even worked on the gun range for like five years. lol  I blame my mother, while she's not an anti-gun nutter, she is an "old school" liberal who panics about me doing 'dangerous' things (like going out without bodyguards and stuff.)

My husband's home protection advice is to wait until I can stick the gun in their face before I pull the trigger because I might not get two shots cause I'll drop the gun hahaha 

Joking aside, he's pushing me hard to go shoot this little gun he bought for me:



>



Adorable right?!?  It takes up almost no room on my desk so it'll always be handy even if my husband's out, and surely one of the 10 police officers on our street will hear it go off and come save me.  He said it probably won't get brain matter on my Van Zyle prints either \o/  ( I would be very annoyed; those are all signed by the artist before he became famous )


----------



## Correll (Jan 6, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> *Mandatory 30 years in prison with no early release*. Hey the libs wanted a special category and strict punishment for "hate crimes" so here ya go. See ya chumps in 30 years  LMFAO




Toss kidnapping on top of that, and they should never see the light of day again. 


Which is good. Let's face it, these people will never contribute anything to society. Best we can hope for is that they sit quietly on the government dime until they die of old age.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2017)

Correll said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > *Mandatory 30 years in prison with no early release*. Hey the libs wanted a special category and strict punishment for "hate crimes" so here ya go. See ya chumps in 30 years  LMFAO
> ...


Don't know. They could get an "inner city" jury with the intelligence that sprang OJ. Lots of potential jurors in Chicago.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 6, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Because this isn't a hate crime...every time a nigga fucks with a white person, which is what, every 10  years.....*
> ...


*So what do you want to do bout it? They're in jail...get over the rage.*


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *So what do you want to do bout it? They're in jail...get over the rage.*


Yeah, they should be out rioting, looting and killing cops! What the hell is wrong with white people?!


----------



## Correll (Jan 6, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...




THe race baiting and lies that told them that Trump was worthy of responding to with violence, is still out there.

Ever fucking day, every fucking where. 

Ideas have consequences and you lefties are pushing a lot of bad ones.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Why do the guys tilt their heads back? I suppose they have been working on that mug selfie for years
> 
> -Geaux


obama adopts the same look.  It's a black Thang.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 6, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact you think this heinous act is 'no big deal',
> ...



You've repeatedly dismissed this heinous attack as being 'no big deal.' You've ridiculed the victim, and those who've expressed concern. But hey, you wanna lie about that now, that's fine. I'm sure constant lying is another symptom of your illness. Seriously, you should seek some help. I'm not just saying that as an insult. I mean it. If you don't get the help you need, you're in for a very dark future. God Bless you.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2017)

Interpol said:


> The double standard in our country couldn't be more clear than this.
> 
> These white kids did even worse, yet the oldest of the bunch got probation and 300 hours of community service. Where was the outrage by the self-righteous alt-right about that one?
> 
> Ex-Idaho football player avoids jail time for violent sexual assault of disabled teammate


Reading the article, the case for torture was not strong.  The prosecutors did not prove up all the elements.

This disabled young man was held for 48 hours.  He was slashed, scalped, burned with cigarettes and his clothes were cut off.   The perpetrators laughed at the amount of blood.  His bleeding head was shoved in a toilet and forced to drink the water.  

The noise caused neighbors to call the police.  That's when this disabled man was put out on the street in a slashed up tshirt and shorts.  He was put out in a bitterly cold Chicago January.

Do you see the difference?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about hate crimes in this thread  is relevant  no matter what era or geographical location. We have to do that to find some modicum of understanding why these things happen.
> ...




1. Behavioral Science exists to obtain a modicum of understanding of why people do bad things to themselves or each other..I think we agree that such atrocious violent behavior is relatively rare. But consider this. It is not the misdeed itself that

threatens national  peace and tranquility. It is t White public reaction to it.

The cop, prosecutor or judge has been as socially conditioned  as the rest of us to believe that White is superior and Back is inferior.  ANd it matters not that any of the aforementioned are Black or White. Justice is dispensed in the manner dictated by social conditioning more often than not. I am surprised that you haven't bothered to research  what you have been told. You might have found this:



"Even if most prosecutors are not intentional bad actors, like the rest of us, they suffer from unconscious bias. In several studies, white subjects viewed blacks as social threats automatically and without conscious intent. Indeed, this same phenomenon has been documented in virtually every area in which it has been studied.

3 professors have a radical idea for how to remove bias from the criminal justice system

 It is the racial component attached to it that sparks virulence and a thirst for "vengeance that starts by  demonizes any one who looks like the perp.

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/08/opinion/charles-blow-crime-bias-and-statistics.html?_r=0

Overall, I join you in the wish for justice to be meted out equally without regard to race but the links I provided show that is not the case. A national pattern of bias  permeates the justice system at virtually every level.in every state. As with the test case I introduced in comparison to the op case, justice is often dispensed differently for similar crimes depending on racial factors.

White perpetrator are more likely to receive less harsh outcomes  for crimes committed against Blacks than Blacks committing similar crimes on ANYONE . That is not a blanket indictment but is, instead , a general reality.

2. I think I addressed your dismissal of social conditioning being an agent in the national pattern of racial bias in the justice system.  The prosecutor's actions in  the sodomy case undoubtably  can be classified  or indexed under the national paradigm wrought by studies in my links. No pun intended but the "bottom line" comes to this: The prosecutor took measures to protect the reputation of  a racist sex criminal who established a history of  chronic abuse against a handicapped person. ending on tragedy.

3, Rather than respond to  unfounded assertions and  ambiguities I'll defer to the link you provided. Let the readers decide if my comparative analysis of two similar incidents have merit in exposing inequality in the justice system.







NOTE: THE NEWS REPORT LOOKED PROMISING. IT SEEMED AS IF JUSTICE WOULD BE SERVED. NOW WE KNOW THAT DIDN;T HAPPEN. THE THUG LEADER WAS SLAPPED ONTHE WRIST AND GIVEN COMMUNITY SERVICE  AND THE OTHER TWO THUGS AREN'T EVEN MENTIONED AGAIN.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I think there is a job for the original guys in the hood (in prison of course)


Is that Clarence Thomas or Armstrong Williams beaning happily amongst his gracious hosts?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


How about if we skip all the social psychology and just hang these motherfuckers.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


 In both cases that is a tempting proposition. At least that outcome would be EQUAL JUSTICE for similar crimes regardless of race.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2017)

Obama on Facebook torture: If I had 2 sons they would look like ... oh wait!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2017)

Don Lemon: Suspects just "bad home training." I can't thank my parents enough for teaching me it's wrong to kidnap/torture mentally impaired


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Obama on Facebook torture: If I had 2 sons they would look like ... oh wait!


Of course not. His hypothetical son would have to be a victim of a Hispanic-American rather than a perpetrator of a race crime.

I suppose his hypothetical son could only be the former.

That's disgusting. But I'm sure that's Trump's fault.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2017)

The Rev Jesse Jackson is a racist ass. He's asked on MSNBC now about the Chicago kidnapping, and all he talks about is violence against blacks.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Obama on Facebook torture: If I had 2 sons they would look like ... oh wait!


You are a nasty person!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2017)

EXCLUSIVE -- Sarah Palin: Kaepernick, Take a Knee Over This One


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Don Lemon: Suspects just "bad home training." I can't thank my parents enough for teaching me it's wrong to kidnap/torture mentally impaired


My God , man! You're an idiot not a psychologist!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The Rev Jesse Jackson is a racist ass. He's asked on MSNBC now about the Chicago kidnapping, and all he talks about is violence against blacks.


Well. someone has to show the disparity in concern  for Black victims of similar crimes committed by White thugs! This case offered an excellent opportunity  for Jackson to do just that. But the media sought him out. I doubt if he volunteered to speak on the matter. Damn that race baiting media....


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Obama on Facebook torture: If I had 2 sons they would look like ... oh wait!
> ...


It is indeed horrible suggesting that a racist-laden torture session of a mentality-impaired white man by blacks could have anything to do with racism.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


 Obama has nothing to do with it!


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 6, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


No rage here.  Just correcting your false statement.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> .....It is t White public reaction to it.
> 
> The cop, prosecutor or judge has been as socially conditioned  as the rest of us to believe that White is superior and Back is inferior........


Annnnnd we're back to your racist views.  Fine.  Want to see the world, literally, in Black and White?  I can't stop you.  I just don't have to accept it as an accurate picture of reality.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 6, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> or even better yet, The libs are claiming that Trump is itching to use a nuke somewhere....
> Just saying


Me too.  Over San Fagcisco.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 6, 2017)

peabody said:


> These people are heroes. If you support Trump then you get what's coming to you


You are a scum sucking son-of-a-bitch.  Your freedom of speech is hereby rescinded.   Ignore you go.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > .....It is t White public reaction to it.
> ...


Go on, hide your head in the sand around your Ivory tower. You don't have to worry about bias in the justice system because it doesn't affect YOU or yours. I post links validating  my views and you call  my views racist. What kind of blind logic is THAT? Also when the title of the op began with the word "Black", those of us who responded had already committed to discussing race


----------



## Divine Wind (Jan 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> *Go on, hide your head in the sand around your Ivory tower. You don't have to worry about bias in the justice system because it doesn't affect YOU or yours.* I post links validating my views and you call my views racist. What kind of blind logic is THAT? Also when the title of the op began with the word "Black", those of us who responded had already committed to discussing race


Thanks.  Now I view you just like I do white racist idiots.  Doesn't it feel great to be treated equally?  LOL


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a kiln dried brown brick hurled by God to smash through racism everywhere I encounter it. Look out...you are directly in the path of my trajectory
> ...


At least shit lasts longer than a snowflake and provides nourishment for plants as well. Snowflakes just dry up and evaporate.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Go on, hide your head in the sand around your Ivory tower. You don't have to worry about bias in the justice system because it doesn't affect YOU or yours.* I post links validating my views and you call my views racist. What kind of blind logic is THAT? Also when the title of the op began with the word "Black", those of us who responded had already committed to discussing race
> ...


Well, gee, cup cakes, I really care about what a  snake like you thinks. No need to pretend you love Blacks or Hispanics. Your undying "love" for them is seen when ever you post about race..
You are just more subtle than most racists.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


 I am an American star, from the Southwest I rise;  wielding Occam's razor  to slay your racist lies.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2017)

A poster on another thread here, just said this about what the Chicago Four did:

*I see a bunch of kids who did something really stupid, as kids are wont to do.*

There is something really wrong when someone is willing to say this.  On multiple levels.

That's disturbing.  I wish I hadn't seen that.
.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 7, 2017)

GoFundMe Donations for Chicago Torture Victim Reach over $80,000 - Breitbart


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 7, 2017)

Chicago is the poster child of the violent and sick hellhole of progressivism


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 7, 2017)

TERRORISTS!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 7, 2017)

Correll said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...



Nah, blacks are not racists. Chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Jan 7, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You're a clown.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...



Blacks seem to have a problem of trying to get over the past. It just goes on and on. I guess that to keep it alive they can get something out of it from the government, and old whitey.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 7, 2017)

Correll said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> ...




Don't hold your breath. Only white people can be racists.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 7, 2017)

LIFE IN PRISON! NO PAROLE! I'M NOT INTERESTED IN WHETHER THESE FOLKS HAD A TOUGH LIFE, WHETHER THEIR PARENTS LOVED THEM ENOUGH, I DON'T CARE!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 7, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> A poster on another thread here, just said this about what the Chicago Four did:
> 
> *I see a bunch of kids who did something really stupid, as kids are wont to do.*
> 
> ...




At least the story made headlines, and was not hidden away in the back pages of some newspaper somewhere. The lieberal/dumocrats can't say any more that it is only white people who are racists? When they shouted fuk you white boy while torturing him it is plain as day to see that this is a racist hate crime incident. Lieberals are shitty losers.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 7, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> LIFE IN PRISON! NO PAROLE! I'M NOT INTERESTED IN WHETHER THESE FOLKS HAD A TOUGH LIFE, WHETHER THEIR PARENTS LOVED THEM ENOUGH, I DON'T CARE!



They were not retarded and didn't know as to what they were doing. They knew quite well what they were doing, and they should pay a hefty price for their hate crime. A white person would pay if they did the same thing to a helpless black person.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 7, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


There you go stripping Black folks of their citizenship by insinuating they aren't REAL Americans but  are simply squatters  who are taking something from YOU!


----------



## Correll (Jan 7, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Nothing he said insinuated that blacks aren't real Americans.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 7, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > LIFE IN PRISON! NO PAROLE! I'M NOT INTERESTED IN WHETHER THESE FOLKS HAD A TOUGH LIFE, WHETHER THEIR PARENTS LOVED THEM ENOUGH, I DON'T CARE!
> ...



Son, you are late. I posted a comparative case right in this thread, near the beginning. A group of White thugs  sodomized a handicapped Black kid with a clothes hanger and they walked.
two of them got ZILCH, nada and the rig leader got community service with no mention of sexual assault in his criminal dossier. They paid alright... if you call taking a slap on the wrist , payment.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


You just don't see your own social conditioning do you? You don't see the racial divide that permeates  WHAt he said. The phrase "they can get something out of it from the government and  old whitey" just blows right past you doesn't it? He is insinuating that Blacks as a group are NOT part of the government and "Whitey"  IS. Blacks are an outside entity that has to depend on "Whitey" to survive is what he is saying. They do NOT belong here is what he is saying...  Of course you don't see that, even after I pointed it out... and that sums up Americans racial divide and our racial morass. Why don't you ask him what he meant...he might be honest enough to tell ya!


----------



## Correll (Jan 7, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




He specified the government and whitey as distinct and separate groups.

His complaint was that they are "getting something from the government and whitey". Complaining that some one is taking something does not imply that they don't belong here.

YOU need to be real careful about assuming you know what conservatives are thinking.

It has been scientifically demonstrated that liberals are the WORST at understanding what people different than them are thinking, especially when it comes to them understanding conservatives.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 7, 2017)

peabody said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...


No, Where are all those videos?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 7, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live


Blacks are racist too? After  living with Negros  and Mexicans  for 40 years, it takes a lot  to shock me anymore. All their  the empty claims of racism, the hypocrisy is just vapid stupidity. I have seen  blacks bold faced come out and lie about race when it wasn't an issue . So many times, it makes the boy that cried wolf look petty and neurotic. It makes racism look like a weak excuse. Grow up, get over it, PEEPS.


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 7, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


The difference is what is always the difference.   The white kid was in an agony of remorse.  If he could take it back he would and it will never happen again.

The black kids have no remorse.  They laugh and giggle.   They just can't understand what the big deal is.  

That's why these black guys were denied even bail.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 8, 2017)

The prisoners will not be finding out who diagnosed the boy as schizophrenic.

'But we've never actually seen a schizophrenic."
(Anti-Oedipus: Capitalism and Schizophrenia)


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



baloney, they were denied bail because of their viral video. Previous to that the chief of police and his commander were saying these were just "young people doing stupid things."  I honestly don't think they would have been punished at all if they hadn't been stupid enough to post that video.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 8, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Now did I really say that? Read what is said and not take things out of context.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 8, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


They posted the video because,  in their minds, they were not doing anything wrong.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2017)

Man In Facebook Torture Video Linked To Notorious Rogers Park Gang, Rapper


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 8, 2017)

badger2 said:


> The prisoners will not be finding out who diagnosed the boy as schizophrenic.
> 
> 'But we've never actually seen a schizophrenic."
> (Anti-Oedipus: Capitalism and Schizophrenia)


Why do so many blacks get an orgasmic joy out of brutalizing innocent people? They remind me of Muslims with 66% of the intelligence.

Honestly, they sounded like excited chimpanzees.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 8, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





Death Angel said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > The prisoners will not be finding out who diagnosed the boy as schizophrenic.
> ...




Because they do most likely do get an orgasm from it. They do enjoy brutalizing white people more as white people then any other races.  Whites seem to be the preferred choice for their sick fun and enjoyment. It is no wonder more whites are buying more guns these days. Maybe when whites start shooting a few dozen of them they will get the picture and hint to leave old whitey alone or else. That will be the only law that they will get and understand. Force against force. No more open season on white people.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2017)

"blacks are dependent, defective and delinquent, a menace to American civilization and America's biggest problem. I am just as opposed to Martin Luther King as i am to the coconut-headed chocolate-colored typical little coon who blacks my shoes every morning" - Senator James Athony Vardaman of Mississippi


----------



## badger2 (Jan 8, 2017)

Congo slaves were gradually phased out due to their cannabalistic tendencies, and the traders searched elsewhere, with attempts to breed out the violence by inter-racial marriages.  The first slaves were Indigenes  sold out by their own race.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 8, 2017)

Congo slaves were gradually phased out due to their cannabalistic tendencies, and the traders searched elsewhere, with attempts to breed out the violence by inter-racial marriages.  The first slaves were Indigenes  sold out by their own race.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 8, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Yep,  that is what you said in other words.  But the outcome is still a biased rant. I just translated it to a form where the "goats" can get it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>



Then YOUR community ought to be spotless, RIGHT? So what is THIS???:


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 8, 2017)

De juz b mizguided excrement........


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 8, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>


Speechless??????


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 8, 2017)

Ah yes, the 4 that will not see daylight and fresh for a generation or more...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 9, 2017)

political correctness in America has STRANGLED the relationship between all races!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> political correctness in America has STRANGLED the relationship between all races!


Nahh, discrimination, bias  and systemic  racism ha been far more of a strangler than political correctness!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 9, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


The statistics who otherwise. Black on Black homicide and black on black crime  shows the thugs are equal opportunity muggers and thieves. But they kill more ,thousands more Backs than they do Whites just as White killers and thugs victimize other Whites . Get your gun but don't think the white guy in your alley at 3 AMi s just out for a night walk. He is moe likely to kill you or rob you than a Black man is.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 9, 2017)

This pretty much covers what I've gotten out of this terrible incidence:


(As a note, this guys not American, he's British.)


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 9, 2017)

BREAKING : Chicago Finally Admits They Need Federal Help With Out of Control Crime Epidemic


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>



In Canada you can get more people at a tree planting ceremony than you can get to show up for a tax rebellion.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You lieberals sure do have a reading and a translation problem, and always are just plain full of  So just where did I say that blacks should be stripped of their citizenship or where did I say that blacks are not real Americans. I think that it is time for you to go have an IQ checkup, fella. Liberalism is blowing your mind.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>



White paper that we write on is racist. White toilet paper is racist. Although it does turn brown after we use it. I guess that we are even on that one. I think that the White House should now be called the rainbow house because the White House is all white therefore is racist. White people are white. Shit, we are racist too.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




I would rather take my chances with a white guy.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 10, 2017)

So when Obama says how great things are, what's the over/under on # of shootings that'll take place during his 75 min speech?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 10, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Did you d=say this?

I guess that to keep it alive they can get something out of it from the government, and old whitey."

Here is how I interpreted that statement.

1.You imply that Blacks are keeping "something alive" so that they can get something out of it from the government and, old Whitey.  Ostensibly, the sentence is suggesting that Blacks are not part of the government but whitey IS and that an alien force, Blacks, are trying to survive by taking something away from  Whitey's government.

Black's would have to be non citizens  who have never contributed to  this country to meet the prerequisites of your scenario. Now, if I am wrong.. here is your chance to show me by calarifying what you meant in detail.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 10, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I know. The murder statistics show that explicitly.  While you are  suspiciously watching that Black man running to catch a bus, a white thug is sneaking up on you from behind. Your attitude shows why 84% or Whites are killed by other Whites.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 10, 2017)

"now that Roosevelt has eaten with that n**** Booker T Washington, we shall have to kill a thousand n****s to get them back into their place" - Jeff Sessions' grandfather


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 10, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "now that Roosevelt has eaten with that n**** Booker T Washington, we shall have to kill a thousand n****s to get them back into their place" - Jeff Sessions' grandfather



I don't believe you should even consider what someone's grandfather said as having anything to do with that person.  We do not punish the children for the sins of the parents, or grandparents and whenever anyone resorts to that tactic, they have proven they have no facts to back up their debate.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Show me verbatim as to where I said that blacks should be stripped of their citizenship or where I said that blacks are not real Americans. Never mind your silly ass interpretation that you got from what I said nonsense. Over to you, lieberal/democrat. You really do need an IQ checkup. Your liberalism brain is showing badly here.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Whites do kill white people. Mostly family murders. But what we are talking about here is how many blacks are killing whites. Whites killing blacks is nowhere as near whites killing blacks. If so why is it that the lieberal media does not report these killings. I never see any white on black crimes reported on TV.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Geez, is your brain in the right gear? We know that whites kill whites and mostly are connected to family dispute homicides. Blacks tend to just like to kill their own or white people for fun or over drug disputes. Fix that gear will you. You talk lieberal sillyness.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "now that Roosevelt has eaten with that n**** Booker T Washington, we shall have to kill a thousand n****s to get them back into their place" - Jeff Sessions' grandfather
> ...


But when the children go into politics and their behavior echoes the mindset of their racist grand parents, it shows the racism of the grand father has  been passed on.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 10, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


 Homicide is homicide no  matter how a living person came to be a corpse at the hands of another human. The silliness here is your notion that murder by a White person is somehow sanitized by virtue of their "whiteness." You are also ignorant. Most of the black on black  murder is fomented by the same motives as White on White murder.  The media has played up the Chicago scenario as  the rubber stamp of Black on Black homicide nationwide but that is not true.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 10, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



You don't see al the White cops killing unarmed Black men? What do you do, go to the rest room when you see a story about that coming up? BTW, those statistics aren't included in the FBI UCR. Someone  doesn't ' want those  numbers to be added to the White on Black murders. I wonder WHY!!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 10, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The use of the word "White" to describe yourself is racist. You aren't White. Race itself is a social construct and "White" is as much o a subset of your racist paradigm as the word "Black" is.


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Anybody besides me think this is the dumbest post on the internet?  How many pages has he been talking about whites and blacks and now it's suddenly racist to refer to them as such????


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Show me some of these white on black hate crimes like those blacks taking a white needs kid and beating and torturing him and calling him an f'n white boy. Show these hate crimes. Here you go again. It's not interpretation this time, it is my notion now that white crimes should be considered a less of a crime than black ones. I bet that you still wish that Hillary was going to be the president and not Donald Trump. Thank ph-ck that she isn't. Trump wants to help black people, not eliminate them.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




It is a joke, lieberal/democrat. And I suppose that you think that the picture is racist, right? It's alright when blacks make fun and joke at whites expense but don't show a picture of a black man supposedly saying "snow is racist". Now that is racist. And the guy in the picture only ever concerns himself about incidents that happen against black people. So why do people like you get all concerned when a white guy does the same thing, and shows his concern for his/her people? Indian say "you talk with split tongue".


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



So, I can't call myself white anymore because that is being racist. So what should a white guy/gal call themselves then? And when a guy like Sharpton fights for black rights then he is also a racist, right? At least that is what I am getting from you here.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Aw, a conspiracy, uhmm?  Most shootings happen before someone gets their camera out.  Whenever I hear of a story of some cop shooting a black person and they are calling it a murder then I go to the bathroom to have a chit. Hey, when you have heard enough chit, then why not go for a chit after.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 10, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



I guess that can be applied also to the black grandfathers who tell their grandchildren how bad white people are, uhmm? It will get passed on to those black kids who will most likely end up hating white people. But hey.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


 I use   the terms Black and White so I can communicate with stupid pidgins like YOU. See how confused you are when I engage you with the truth. You can't handle the truth.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


 I already have shown an example, right in this thread. I think it is somewhere around post # 5 and it entails the sodomizing of a Black special needs kid by three good ol' White friends of his who decided to ram a coat hanger up  his ass and  then drive it deep into center field with a swift kick. BTW they had been taunting him for months with racial slurs and all. So there you have it... go back and check that post out,,, it will enlighten you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


You can call yourself anything you want, I can't stop you. I just want  you to be aware of the myth of race and the racism associated with the term White as well as Black. Look up the terms in the dictionary and compare them. Then tell me Who in their right mind wants to be called Black and who wouldn't want to be called White? Then consider  Why there has to be racial designations at all. They serve no purpose except to divide us. White being positive and  good;  Black being negative.and bad.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Well, at least you acknowledge that the fathers of Black kids are a presence in their lives despite the 72% illegitimate birth rate your statisticians say plagues the Black community.. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/08/...lack-dads-are-doing-the-best-of-all.html?_r=0


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Please tell me you haven't  reproduced, I think we already have the lowest collective IQ this country can handle


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Why do ignorant morons like you always resort to the old IQ insult when YOURS is so severely lacking?  Do you think I am just making this up?  If you want examples of what my IQ is, compare it to the IQ of this fellow:Man's Most Dangerous Myth: The Fallacy of Race: Ashley Montagu: 9780803946484: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 11, 2017)

Ignorant morons?  You're the one who used the words "Black and White" and then said it was racist to use the words Black and White.  There it is, in black and white.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Ok, YOU tell us... if it isn't fatherless households that makes the black community suck so bad, what is it then?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 11, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



So you don't think a 3/4 bastard birth rate is a problem?  

With that many little bastards running around, can they be sure the black adults are actually the fathers?  Mama's baby, Papa maybe.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Your imagination!!!!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


 As long as 75% of the Back community lives above the poverty line I don't see a real problem. What that  number tells me is that most of those black babies born out of wedlock are being taken care of by one or both working parents or  the grandparents. And just because a child is born out of wedlock doesn't mean the parents don't get hitched soon after.

But don't think the alleged high rate of illegitimacy has a genetic component attached to it.there are several countries where illegitimate White births are nearly as high.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Againsheila said:


> Ignorant morons?  You're the one who used the words "Black and White" and then said it was racist to use the words Black and White.  There it is, in black and white.


when I talk to  the uneducated, I have to use terms they can understand, I use the terms Black and White as a matter of expediency just as I call Native Americans Indians even though I know they have  never been anywhere near India. Columbus called them that and large numbers of stupid people kept the misnomer going.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



They don't.  

Interesting that you say there are several countries where illegitimate white births are nearly as high but don't show any numbers.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 I guess you missed the part where the narrator says Iceland has the highest rate of unwed mothers in the world! I led you to the water now either drink or go look for your own source.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I guess you missed the part where 3 out of 4 ****** children are born bastards.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


So what? If the parents can take care of their progeny , wedlock isn't necessary. Considering the high divorce rate among Whites, I wonder if it means anything at all.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Black people aren't taking care of their progeny.  It's like "Lord of the flies" in black neighborhoods.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That shit felt great. Now I am ready for more of your .


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 12, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Is that your head spinning from all the garbage you keep trying to push here?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I'd like to see a link to support your claim.Wild ass hunches don't count for much.


Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Not really. That seminal work reflected a group of stranded privileged english lads ,who,  after being marooned on an Island, reverted to savage pagan instincts. That you would superimpose the deeds of a few black thugs over the entire Black presence in the USA is quite telling. And to make that lie analogous to "Lord of the Flies"  makes you incredibly ignorant.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> I'd like to see a link to support your claim.Wild ass hunches don't count for much.


Oh, you know, stuff like this, of which i can produce MANY examples of...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


How many kids have you fathered? My educated guess is that you do not have any children. Your kind are genetic dead ends.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



With 1 in 3 1/2 blacks using food stamps, the parents aren't taking care of them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...






Muhammed said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Two.  I was there when they were produce through the process until they were born.  Still there today years later.  That puts me way ahead of all the blacks producing little bastards that I, as one of my taxpayers, are expected to support. 

My educated guess is you're one of those little bastards and you try to hide the shame of being one.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I do not believe you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 13, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's not required for what I said to be true.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Generally, homosexual human males like you rarely produce children.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 13, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Generally, those that make statements like that are hiding something.   Want to tell us something?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see a link to support your claim.Wild ass hunches don't count for much.
> ...


That video has nothing to do with your claim that Blacks don't take care of their progeny.
You have just shown that a non sequitur can be rendered  in video form.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


If you knew how stupid you  look when you make such outlandish statements you wouldn't do it.  First off, you forget the majority of people on food stamps are White. Then you want us to believe that by accepting food stamps,working families aren't taking care of their kids. Grow up!


----------



## Godboy (Jan 13, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Looks like Lord of the Flies to me. There are THOUSANDS of these videos. You guys aren't raising your kids properly and as a result your youth are extremely violent and uneducated.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 14, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




I believe that anytime we see a white on black crime is just a case of pay back time. Blacks are far more likely to beat up on whites rather than the reverse. Blacks appear to still have the jungle violence and mentality in them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Look at how their ancestors lives and the descendants still in Africa today.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Bush92 (Jan 14, 2017)

There was a white special needs kid tortured by blacks? Hmmmm. Guess the story is dead. If it were white kids that did this to a black kid....the story would go on, and on, and on, and on,......


----------



## novasteve (Jan 14, 2017)

So the MSM dropped this story. We heard every day about Trayvon martin , the gentle giant etc


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 15, 2017)

novasteve said:


> So the MSM dropped this story. We heard every day about Trayvon martin , the gentle giant etc




And this same fake and phony lieberal media tell us all the time that they are fair and balance in their reporting, and never will show any bias or prejudice.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 15, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> There was a white special needs kid tortured by blacks? Hmmmm. Guess the story is dead. If it were white kids that did this to a black kid....the story would go on, and on, and on, and on,......




And they still like to remind old whitey just about every other day.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2017)

Instead of insulting Chicago Cops, maybe Obama should come home to Chicago & do something about all the violence. 

Bring Loretta Lynch with him.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> There was a white special needs kid tortured by blacks? Hmmmm. Guess the story is dead. If it were white kids that did this to a black kid....the story would go on, and on, and on, and on,......


Yet the event about the white kid that reamed a special needs black student's anus with a coat hanger is not active on USMB like this thread...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2017)

What if an Orlando nightclub shooting happens in Year 4 of Trump admin? Because it will -- unless he hires Kris Kobach on immigration.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 17, 2017)

novasteve said:


> live streaming it and shouting racist and anti trump messages
> 
> Chicago Police: 4 in custody after man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live


Poor guy. I am very sad for the victim 
This world is full of crazy people...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2017)

Orlando Cop killer captured. 

"The Cops beat me up," he yelled at reporters.

I hope they beat the hell out of him.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 18, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Orlando Cop killer captured.
> 
> "The Cops beat me up," he yelled at reporters.
> 
> I hope they beat the hell out of him.


Isn't beating up a perp in the handbook?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 19, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>



Whitey fin-ta cut yoooz n yo mommas welfare and ebt if yoooz wanna keep dis shit up...how yoooz gun pay fo yo foteez and weed din?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 26, 2017)

6 folks shot at a vigil for a gunshot victim. Only in Chicago. Smh

http://nypost.com/2017/01/26/six-shot-during-vigil-for-gunshot-victim-in-chicago/

Law enforcement should profile. When looking for potential shooters in Chicago, they ought to profile young black men. That's just smart policing.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2017)

VIDEO: Police Shootout Kills Murder Suspect in Chicago 'War Zone' - Breitbart
Rapper Who Burned Donald Trump Mask Arrested in Connection with Violent Home Invasion - Breitbart


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2017)

Suicides by Chicago Police Officers Skyrocket


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 2, 2017)

Little Rahm asks WH to send FBI, DEA, and ATF to help with violence. Says no to National Guard and Trump visit.

'Just Send Them': Emanuel Tells Trump to Send Federal Help


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Suicides by Chicago Police Officers Skyrocket



Someone please go tell the Chicago Police to come up to Alaska instead of giving up on life, we're in serious need of officers and it's a far, far more enjoyable job.  We would be thrilled to have them.  :*( 

Note: Do bring long underwear, but know that we provide Chevy engines with excellent heaters - PS we encourage you to take those cars home with you because Alaskan's love having police neighbors.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2017)

NY school district to have "Black Lives Matter" day. Teachers must tell kids that "All Lives Matter" is incorrect. 

INDOCTRINATION: NY Public School District Enacts 'Black Lives Matter at School' Day


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2017)

it continues.

11-Year-Old Girl Shot in the Head in Chicago Critical


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2017)

Chicago gang banger, his woman & 2yr old boy shot 12 times in a car. 2 yr old killed. All caught on Facebook Live. 

Toddler among 2 dead in shooting on Chicago’s West Side


----------



## AgentSparky (Mar 16, 2017)

peabody said:


> These people are heroes. If you support Trump then you get what's coming to you.



I hope that you're just a troll because it's sick to have have thoughts like that.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 16, 2017)

AgentSparky said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> > These people are heroes. If you support Trump then you get what's coming to you.
> ...


Liberalism is a mental disease that you CAN NOT reason with....only violence will work.


----------



## AgentSparky (Mar 16, 2017)

peabody said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > peabody said:
> ...



Probably because you can't read because as AmericanFirst1 mildly put it, you're a friggin racist retarded scumbag.


----------



## novasteve (Nov 21, 2017)

Update: the hate crime charges were dropped



Well guess what, the hate crime charges were dropped. They media won't cover that, but here's an older story when they still face hate crime charges

$900K bail for man charged in Facebook Live torture case

Now look at wikipedia: 2017 Chicago torture incident - Wikipedia

"On February 10, 2017, all four suspects pleaded not guilty at their arraignment.[9] On May 16, 2017, a judge set bail for the four individuals: $900,000 for Hill; $800,000 for Cooper; $500,000 for Brittany Covington; and $200,000 for Tanishia Covington.[10] None of the four defendants were able to post bail.[11] As of 12 November 2017, the four suspects' charges were reported by the Cook County Sheriff's Office not to be hate crimes but aggravated kidnapping and ransom instead.[12][13][14][15]"

Here's just one of the links to the suspects, note they aren't face a hate crime charge

Cook County Sheriff Inmate Locator Search Results


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 21, 2017)

'Black teens kidnap And torture white teen'

...but this is neither 'Racist' or a 'Hate Crime', right...?!


----------



## Correll (Nov 21, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Update: the hate crime charges were dropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Instead", like cops have never charged a person with multiple counts before.




"The younger of the two sisters then turned on a Facebook Live stream to record the following events. The victim was bound, gagged, beaten, taunted, had part of his scalp removed with a knife, and was forced to kiss the floor and drink from a toilet bowl.[2][3] The attackers are heard shouting "Fuck Trump" and "Fuck white people" in the video.[3][4] One of the suspects contacted the victim's mother and demanded a $300 ransom for the victim's return.[5] Although the Facebook Live stream only lasted 28 minutes, the victim was tied up for hours. Police suspected that the attack stopped when neighbors in a downstairs apartment complained about noise levels"



This not being called a "hate crime" is proof that we cannot trust numbers from the government, if the truth is Politically Incorrect.


----------



## Correll (Nov 21, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> 'Black teens kidnap And torture white teen'
> 
> ...but this is neither 'Racist' or a 'Hate Crime', right...?!





While shouting "fuck white people" and "fuck Donald Trump". ON CAMERA.


Motive remains a mystery.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 21, 2017)

It's a war.  The poor victim may as well have been kidnapped and tortured by Isis.  The acts are perfectly understandable if considered as acts of war.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 21, 2017)

Hate crimes were only meant to apply to white people but we have to pretend they apply to everyone.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 21, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Hate crimes were only meant to apply to white people but we have to pretend they apply to everyone.


everyone must accept that their is rage amongst the blacks who commit crimes against whites. It is retribution.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 22, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Update: the hate crime charges were dropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate crimes are reserved for white people only. All other races get a free pass. Welcome to the new world order where old whitey is in for big time trouble very soon if they do not unite as a people and stop putting up with this chit. White people have been sitting on their azzes for far too long and it is starting to show. It's getting closer to it's now or never, whitey?  Just saying.


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 23, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> 'Black teens kidnap And torture white teen'
> 
> ...but this is neither 'Racist' or a 'Hate Crime', right...?!



The white victim was racist for being the victim of minorities!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------

